# LTTTC, want to be buddies?



## babyjla

Hi everyone, I have been ttc for nearly two years and I am looking for someone to buddy with. Everyone I know has no trouble at all ttc, but for me with pcos its a lot harder. I believe I ovulated this month around oct 14-oct16th. I have had an increase in appetite since then, which is making me think im crazy haha. Anyone in the same boat???:shrug:


----------



## Lizzy444

I'm not on the same schedule as you, but I'd love to be your buddy. We've been TTC for 15 months now and have been getting treatment for the past 7 cycles. I don't have PCOS, but something isn't right with me....just not sure what.

How are you feeling today? I hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Lizzy444

Actually, now that I think about it, we're not that far off :) I think I ovulated today...at least that's when I was supposed to have, based on how long the Ovidrel takes to work.

P.S. I love your "Faith" avatar!


----------



## babyjla

Hey lizzy!:flower: 

Its nice for someone to finally want to be buddies :friends: ! I am still feeling the same today. I have had symptoms that are like pms, but I am soooo hungry. Its driving me crazy. What type of treatment are you getting? Are you using OPK's or anything like that? I just started clomid this month, and I used OPK's for the first time this month too. I'm not sure if I ovulated, but the OPK's were getting darker up til last Thursday (10/13), then on Friday the test line was like non existent. But I never got a true positive, so I'm iffy on the subject lol. I hope you get your BFP soon too! Maybe this month will be our lucky month!!!

:happydance:


----------



## jeoestreich

I will be your buddy. I have been TTC for 2.5 years and I think I have ovulated yesterday. I am doing a relax cycle. Good luck and lots of baby dust.


----------



## babyjla

Hey jeoestreich! :hugs:

Do you have PCOS too? What types of treatments have you tried?


----------



## jeoestreich

I do not have PCOS. All of my test are normal but I do not ovulate on my own. I have done Clomid for four months. I just had a HSG last Thursday. All was clear and normal. I tried Soy for the first time this month so hopefully I will catch my eggy. I am not for sure what my next step is because I have to go back to the doctor and the hubby needs a SA done.


----------



## babyjla

Well I hope you get a BFP! I am unsure if I ovulated this month, but I do not ovulate on my own either (because of the pcos) and my body is acting differently the last few days. Strangely enough it seemed to start two days after I think I ovulated lol. But I may just be crazy 

I cant imagine not knowing what was causing me not to ovulate. That must be stressful :(


----------



## jeoestreich

It is a little stressful but I am dealing with it. Hopefully, I do not have to go into expensive treatments because my insurance will only cover up to $10,000 a lifetime. If I use that all up, I am screwed if I ever want to conceive a second one.


----------



## babyjla

Yeah after the pills and stuff it starts getting expensive. I really hope the clomid works for me. If it doesnt I doubt we'll be able to afford any alternatives. Atleast not for a _really_ long time. Have you been using OPK's to see if you are ovulating? Or any other method of tracking it? I've only used OPK's, and this month was my first month using those.


----------



## jeoestreich

I normally temp. I have tried using OPKs but I find the hard to read and hokey. LOL But this month I am taking it easy and just going with what my body is telling me.


----------



## babyjla

Haha, yeah. I'm not sure if I'll be using the OPK's again if this isnt my month. I think it just put more stress on me worrying about if I was going to get that +++ lol. I just wanna go with the flow too, but I want to ovulate so I'll still be taking my clomid  Mann, do I hope it works. I have been TTC for soooooo long!


----------



## jeoestreich

I know the feeling. Are you getting monitored at all when you are on Clomid?


----------



## babyjla

No! I dont think my doc is the greatest lol. I mean, dont get me wrong he's the best doc I've had so far, but idk. He had to give me provera to start my cycle because I hadnt had AF since April 2011. He gave me a prescription for the clomid and told me to call him when I started AF and I called a MILLION times and he was always busy. So I said screw it, I'm not skipping this month because of a doctor, so I've been doing it on my own. i guess thats why I'm so confused and unsure of what I'm doing lol 

:wacko:


----------



## babyjla

I didnt even know they monitored people using clomid until I found this site lol.


----------



## BH2010

I'll be your buddy! I have PCOS too. Been trying for 15 months (on cycle 11) and have already tried Clomid. Did 3 rounds, ovulated but did not get pregnant. I am currently "on hold" with my doc right now until they figure out what's going on with DH. So I took soy this cycle as waiting until Jan to get things going again is just not gonna happen. I feel the same way about my doc as you do. On CD11 right now.


----------



## babyjla

Hey BH2010! 
When were you diagnosed with PCOS? I'm currently on CD22, and waiting to see if I get that :bfp:

I'm curious, two of you ladies have mentioned soy...What is that? Like a soy pill or bean lol??? I've never heard of that method! I'm willing to try anything if clomid doesnt work!! :toothpick:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hi, I'd love to buddy up :)

Hey my name is Tara I've got pcos too. I'm 25 and me and my BF have been TTC for about 5 years. I'm just on CD19 after a m/cl from my 1st round of clomid. I not holding out much hope for a BFP this month but I wish my AF would hurry up and arrive so I can start on my 2nd round of clomid. I'm gonna be taking it CD2-5. I'm feeling quite positive seen as it worked so well the 1st time, hopefully it will work again and we'll get the sticky bean we long for.

Good luck to all of you :dust:


----------



## babyjla

Hey princesstaz!

I'm sorry to hear about your loss :( I miscarried a loooong time ago when I was 16. Ever since then I've felt this STRONG need to have a child. It kills some days, ya know? But your story gives me hope!! I'm on my first round of clomid too and I'm hoping for that BFP!!!


----------



## BH2010

I was diagnosed about 7 years ago. I wasn't TTC though until 15 months ago. Soy isoflavone in described as "natures clomid". It's supposed to work the same way, its taken the same way (5 days at the beginning of the cycle) but its an all natural pill and can be bought anywhere you would buy vitamins and such. We'll see how it goes. FX'd! How is your TTW going? Are you going to be testing or just waiting if AF shows up?

PrincessTaz, I'm so sorry about your m/c. Hopefully this is your lucky month with a sticky bean!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Thank you guys, I'm getting there one day at a time. At one time I was convinced that I'd never even be able to get pregnant, at least now I know there is hope. I've heard about soy on here, do you take it along side clomid or by itself. I'm willing to give anything a go, I'm even considering trying the egg white thing next month. 

I'm sorry for your loss to babyjla, it's something you can never full get over.

Hopefully we'll all be getting our :BFP: soon


----------



## babyjla

BH2010, ohhh okay. I've never heard of that. Wonder if it would help with clomid if I took them together??? I'll have to do some research lol. The TWW is making me CRAZY.:tease: ! I think I'm imagining symptoms lol. I have been having some pms, so I think I'm going to stick it out and see if AF comes or not. Next Thursday will be the two week mark, so we'll see. Only 8 days to go!!
You'll have to keep me posted on the soy thing though. Are there any side effects?

Princesstaz, thanks. Its hard especially when people around me find it so easy to get preggo. My niece breaks my heart every time I see her because she is just so beautiful. Before I went to the dr I have now, I went to a womens specialist around here, and they told me that unless I lost weight I'd never have children. So I tried and couldnt. I thought I was done for, but finally went and got a second opinion. Man I'm glad I did, he found out about the pcos and what not. Whats the egg white thing? Man, ya'll are throwin all kinds new stuff at me lol :happydance:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Babyjla. I had the same problem with the weight thing and then even when I eventually got diagnosed with pcos I had to lose about 2st just to get put on clomid. I'll give you a link for the egg whites thing, it'll explain it better then me.

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/761491-egg-whites-conceive.html


----------



## babyjla

:saywhat: !!! Thats nuts! I'm willing to try it though lol!! I mean, it seems legit so WHY NOT. Man, I hadnt ever heard of that before lol. If you try it you'll have to let me know how it goes!:winkwink:


----------



## jeoestreich

I am at the point where I will try anything once. LOL


----------



## PrincessTaz

There's loads of stuff I'd never heard of untill I came on here lol. But like I said, I'll try anything if it will help me get preggers. I think I'm deffo going to try the soy as well.

I love BnB's. There's so much information and support on here. It really helps when you've had useless doctors who don't want to give you any information or help.


----------



## jeoestreich

My doctor is like that. I wished I would have gotten monitored while I was taking Clomid. It kind of sucks to temp in the mornings because I am always up and down.


----------



## babyjla

Yeah. My sister n law is an medical assistant, so she knows a little bit about this stuff. But she's still no doctor lol. She helps with what she can, but it sucks to have to google 90% of your questions because the doc wont answer the phone lol. Me too on the soy thing! Im REALLY hoping this month is it, but I'm skeptical. I dont want to get excited just to be let down, AGAIN. :| But DANG IT I want a baby haha.


----------



## PrincessTaz

I eventually got referred to a fertility specialist so it's not too bad now. I got monitored on my 1st round of clomid, through internal ultrasounds and blood tests so at least I knew for a fact that I did OV. It must be so frustrating not knowing :hugs:
They aren't gonna monitor me again now unless they change my dose but if it made me OV the 1st round I'm thinking it will again.

You should be excited, I genuinely believe clomid is a miracle drug. I've also joined the clomid club thread in the LTTTC forum and there's so many success stories on there and lots of women in the same boat. It's worth checking out if you haven't already.

https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/59439-clomid-club.html


----------



## Lizzy444

babyjla - to answer your questions....

I'm currently on two injections - one is an FSH (Follistim) and the other is HCG (Ovidrel). The Follistim helps build follicles and the HCG helps them to release. I'm monitored at the beginning of my cycle (day 4ish) then again several days later to see if/how the Follistim is working. Based on that, they decide when I do the HCG....and then the two days after the HCG, we bd. 

I used to use OPKs (while I'm Clomid and such) but don't anymore as the RE office tells me when to bd. I'm curious what the OPK would show, but haven't tried it!

If I don't get my BFP this cycle, next cycle the plan is to do Clomid...then Follistim...then Ovidrel.

As for having a difficult doctor...I highly recommend changing! My first ob/gyn in this town was awful - we literally played phone tag for 3 weeks, mainly because she only called me on Friday mornings. I finally changed and the new doctor is wonderful - it was totally worth the hassle of switching things over!


----------



## babyjla

Princesstaz - I havent looked at that, but I'm going to. Any success stories I can get help lol. They make me feel good about whats going on in my own body haha. Thats pretty cool though about the monitoring. I think I would have liked to be monitored so I could see if it was working or not and know FOR SURE, instead of using OPK's. :friends:

Lizzy - Wow, I hope all of that works!!! And with the doc thing, I want to but then again IDK. I guess it couldnt hurt to search for a new doc. I think I have an attachment because he figured out I had PCOS and got me started on clomid lol. What a loser, I know :haha: Keep me posted!!! I wanna know if that works out for you!! :dance:

So I was watching That 70's Show, an episode I had seen a MILLION times, and for some reason I :cry: lol. This is definitely fueling the I think I'm preggo feeling haha. I have NEVER even felt sad when watching that episode lol. So strange :wohoo:

I like these little smiles haha.


----------



## babyjla

jeoestreich - Have you tried any other methods of tracking your O? Besides OPK's lol :shrug:


----------



## jeoestreich

I just temp and check CM. That is about it.


----------



## babyjla

I never have good CM. And I've read that Clomid doesn't help that at all either lol. Which is why I was thinking about the egg white thing next month if I dont get a BFP this month!


----------



## jeoestreich

You could always try PreSeed or Conceive Plus if you do not want to try egg whites right off the bat. They are sperm friendly lube that mimics EWCM.


----------



## babyjla

Hmmmm, I think thats a little more reassuring than egg whites haha. I might try that next month if I dont get my BFP this month.


----------



## BH2010

I'm pretty sure that Clomid and soy shouldn't be taken together as they might counteract each other. The only monitoring my Dr did while I was taking Clomid was day 21 blood work to see if I O'd. That's the part that really kinda bugs me about my Dr. He's just not being that proactive in figuring things out. I haven't had any testing done to see if my lining is ok, if my eggs are ok, if my progesterone levels are ok. Nothing. I mentioned the possibility of having endometriosis to him and his answer was "well there might be some but I don't think it should be enough to affect TTC". How does he know? He didn't check!

Ok, end rant. LOL

I found that Clomid totally dried me up too. My last dose was Feb and I still barely have any CM. I thought about the egg white thing too but chickened out and bought Preseed instead.

Lizzy - You may have already answered this and I just missed it, but did you try Clomid first and then moved on to Follistim and Ovidrel?


----------



## PrincessTaz

BH2010 said:


> I'm pretty sure that Clomid and soy shouldn't be taken together as they might counteract each other. The only monitoring my Dr did while I was taking Clomid was day 21 blood work to see if I O'd. That's the part that really kinda bugs me about my Dr. He's just not being that proactive in figuring things out. I haven't had any testing done to see if my lining is ok, if my eggs are ok, if my progesterone levels are ok. Nothing. I mentioned the possibility of having endometriosis to him and his answer was "well there might be some but I don't think it should be enough to affect TTC". How does he know? He didn't check!
> 
> Ok, end rant. LOL
> 
> I found that Clomid totally dried me up too. My last dose was Feb and I still barely have any CM. I thought about the egg white thing too but chickened out and bought Preseed instead.
> 
> Lizzy - You may have already answered this and I just missed it, but did you try Clomid first and then moved on to Follistim and Ovidrel?

It amazes me how usless and inconsiderate Doctors can be. How do they know what is and isn't going to be a problem unless they investigate it!
I'm nearly bought some soy today but I didn't know what dose to get, I'm glad I didn't now though, I've got an appointment at the fertility clinic in Nov so I'll ask them what they think about it. As for the preseed I've heard good things about about but I not sure where to buy it. I worry about stuff like that on-line, do you know ofa any trustworthy on-line retailers that sell it? I think I'd rather give that a go before I try the egg whites.


----------



## BH2010

I bought the preseed from the actual Preseed website. I'm pretty iffy about buying stuff that online too.


----------



## babyjla

BH2010 - I feel ya on the doctor thing, but mine didnt even monitor me on CD21. I havent heard from him since I was calling to see how to use the clomid lol. So I'm kinda like, SCREW IT. Just give me a script and I'll find my own way to solve all this! I had to take provera to have a cycle because I hadnt had one in 5 months, when we had the ultrasound done he said he didnt see signs of endometriosis, so I guess thats good. Have you used the preseed yet? If you did, how well did it work for you?
:shrug:


----------



## BH2010

What?? He should have at least done a CD21 bloodwork. I would def suggest looking for another doc. That is good about not finding any signs of endo though. 

I tried the Preseed a couple times. I'm thinking I didn't use it right because from everything I've read about it, everyone who has used it loves it, but I wasn't that impressed. Maybe if we used it as a regular lube instead of actually inserting it, it would work better.


----------



## babyjla

I honestly had no idea that people were even monitored during their cycles until I started reading some of these threads lol. So far today I've still had an increase in appetite, but my back doesnt hurt as bad. Its only got a dull pain here and there...I wish these next 8 days would hurry up!!


----------



## BH2010

how are you feeling today babyjla? Only 7 days to go now :)


----------



## babyjla

Woke up HUNGRY AS HECK! I am a SOOO going on a diet if I am not preggo lol. My back has been hurting off and on again this morning too. That 7 days is taking too long!! I wanna go buy a $ tree cheapy, but I'm pretty sure its wayyy to early to get a BFP.


----------



## BH2010

Those are good signs! Hopefully this is the month for you!

I don't think I'll be doing the soy again. CD16 and no signs of O. And I've had some mid cycle spotting. A couple days last week and again today. And I don't ever get that, so Soy probably is not the thing for me :(


----------



## PrincessTaz

:hi: Ladies 

Hope everybody is good and having some positive pregnancy symptoms.

I'm 8/9dpo and no symptoms. Not even a twinge or cramp. It's ok though still got 5 goes of clomid left.

I'm upping my game for next month though. I've bought a bbt, some opks, clearblue digi ovulation test and some preseed! Oh and I've joined fertility friend so I ca chart it all. I will get my :bfp: 

Good luck eveyone :dust:


----------



## babyjla

Heyya everyone! 

So Saturday morning I woke up to pee, and after I laid back down I felt a strange feeling in my lower abdomen. It was sort of a burning sensation, but it didnt hurt. And it kind or tingled. I also had cramping, and some pain in my belly button (that was strange). Anyhow, I had never felt anything like it in my life. I have had some cramping here and there since then, and my hunger has stayed pretty ravenous. I bought two tests today, gunna take one to see if I get a bfp tomorrow morning!!  Here's to hoping!!


----------



## BH2010

ooh! Exciting Babyjla! Let us know the results :dust:

Looks like you have all your bases covered PrincessTaz.


----------



## babyjla

I couldnt wait!!! I took it today. BFN! But its like 4 days before my missed period and they are dollar store cheapies. So I'm not letting it get me down! I have a a ridiculously good sense of smell these past few days. I can smell EVERYTHING. I hope this isnt in my head lol. If so I need help!!!  I'm sorry to hear the Soy didnt work... ): I was really hoping it would for you! Maybe you just missed your peek and you did O?! Maybe the spotting is implantation! Wouldnt that be nice 

PrincessTaz, You're really kickin it into high geer this month eh? Lol, I hope you get that BFP soon!!!


----------



## jeoestreich

I feel like crap today. Ugh...I am getting sick, I am nauseous, and just feel run down. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## babyjla

jeoestreich - I'm sorry yer not feeling well :hugs: I hope you feel better!
I'm not doing too bad. I have, for the past week, had some pregnancy symptoms here and there. Today I had a headache and back pain later in the day.


----------



## jeoestreich

I also have a headache. This past few days I have had some pinching cramps. I am just feeling off.

When are you testing?


----------



## babyjla

jeoestreich - I tested today and it was BFN :| But I ovulated last Thursday, so I'm pretty sure I'm testing WAY too early lol. I couldnt help it! I'm going to try again next week because my cycles were never regular so I dont know how long my tww is. It might be more of a four week wait lol. But I'm thinking the clomid might have done the trick  I've had the strangest symptoms I NEVER have gotten with AF. I've even had two pretty weird and VERY vivid dreams. One was about Chucky the doll trying to kill me while I was like 8 months along. The other is too strange to post lol. I'm waiting for my OBGYN to call me back. I wanted to ask him when I should test and if my PCOS might effect the results and whatnot. Guess we'll hafta see. Did you already get AF this month? I dont remember, and dont feel like searching the posts lol. 

:dohh:


----------



## jeoestreich

My last AF start on October 5. I O'ed last week Monday I believe. I am not tracking my temp this month so I am not really for sure but I did have super bad O pains all last weekend. I am going to test next week sometime. I am hoping this month is my month but right now I am not for sure. I am also have vivid dreams and super bad heartburn. Ugh. I think you tested super early but sometimes you just cannot stop yourself. LOL


----------



## babyjla

Oh wow, so you're pretty much right where I'm at! Awesomeeee. Yeah, I definitely couldnt help it. I just want that BFP sooo bad. There have been SO many things that point to yes!! But I could just be symptom spotting. Foolin myself. :haha: Ohhh I hope not! Maybe its both our turns! Ohhh that would be cool :happydance: I'm going to ask my OBGYN if he ever calls me back about the burning/tingling sensation I had Saturday morning too. If he tells me that was implantation I'm going to FLIP!

:headspin:


----------



## BH2010

babyjla, I'm sorry about your BFN :( I'm thinking it was just too early though. All the signs are looking good. 

Sorry you're feeling like crap jeoestreich. The pinching sounds promising. Are you testing next week?

I wish my spotting was implantation. I'm charting my temps though and so far no O. Temps are still low :(


----------



## babyjla

I dont get how to do temps. I did my temp three mornings in a row and it was up and down. I temped like 30min ago and my temp was 96.9, now its 98.6 lol. Whoooo knowsss.


----------



## jeoestreich

Are you using a BBT or a normal thermometer? You are not really concern with the actual temp but the pattern of temps.

I am testing next week sometime. I probably will test on Monday and then again on Saturday if AF hasn't showed.


----------



## babyjla

Lol, nevermind. It was a regular thermometer.  I was using the wrong on lol. Just grabbed one outa the cabinet and didnt pay attention. I havent had any dramatic changes in BBT. Just a slight change here and there. URG. I'm supposed to get AF this Friday, so if she doesnt flow I'm testing again! :baby:


----------



## jeoestreich

I am going to hold out until next week. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## babyjla

Thanks! I got my FX'd for you too!!! I hope you get that BFP!


----------



## BH2010

I just use a regular thermometer. It still does what its supposed to. Cd18 today and still nothing :(

Hoping everyone else's :BFP: 's are on their way!


----------



## babyjla

Dont get down!!! I didnt O til CD 17, so you may just be O'ing late!!!


----------



## BH2010

I know that's likely the case. Its just disappointing because I had hoped the soy would help. 

how are you feeling today??


----------



## babyjla

Maybe it is. I know with clomid too alot of women dont necessarily O til they are on like CD25. So that could be the case with you if the soy is supposed to be like Clomid. Today I am hungry again. I ate a sandwich around 11:30am, and it is now 1:30pm and I'm starving. Its definitely strange lol. My breast are tender if I put pressure on them, but not if they aren't provoked to hurt lol. I have had some cramps in my lower abdomen, but thank God today no headache! So far lol. Have had heartburn though. I got heartburn from eating a ham and cheese sandwich. I didnt even put mustard on it this time! I was trying to prevent the heartburn haha. I just have so many things that are abnormal going on right now. I never get cramps when AF is coming, but it could be the Clomid. I never eat in the mornings, and for the last week, almost two I wake up STARVED. Strange. I was going to test this morning when I first woke up, but I had to pee so bad I couldnt get a dixie cup and get to the bathroom without wetting myself lol. So maybe tomorrow morning will be my ticket. I feel a tad moody too. And I'm not sure what exactly your uterus feels like when its swelling/swollen, but I think mine is...?? It sometimes has a dull feeling to it, not necessarily pain, but I can tell its there lol. Whoo knows. How have you been feeling today BH2010?? Any signs of CM??? FX'd for you!! [-o&lt;


----------



## BH2010

omgosh!! Those are awesome symptoms. I've read a lot of women say they have that sort of feeling to their uterus when they're pregnant. I really hope this is the case for you!! I'm so excited for you to test :happydance:

I think I finally ovulated. Yay! I had really bad cramping all yesterday morning which is pretty unusual for me mid cycle and quite a bit of EWCM and this morning my temp was up. :)


----------



## babyjla

Awesomeee!!! I hope you got your BD on!!! Thats so exciting!! Soon you'll be waiting for that BFP again too!!! Awe thats great  I have also been experiencing constipation for the last two days. Its not constant, but for HOURS I feel like I gotta go but cant. Its not my favorite. I'm going to buy a first response next week and see what comes of it  So far the $tree cheapies have been Neg, but I felt implantation on Saturday. So tomorrow will be one week. I'm pretty positive I am, I just want to see it on the test. :winkwink:


----------



## babyjla

My temp was also a little elevated the last two days. Its around 98.9 - 99.0 and I have had hot flashes like crazy


----------



## BH2010

oh my gosh! When are you testing?? So exciting!


----------



## babyjla

Took a test today which was NEGATIVE :( But I FINALLY got a hold of my obgyn and he said that the PCOS can cause them to be negative when I am positively pregnant lol. And he said that my symptoms sounded an awful lot like I am indeed. So he said if I do not get a pos test by the 2nd week in Nov, and I haven't got a period, and I'm still having symptoms, he will have me come in to do a blood test to make definitely positive that I am or am not, and go from there. So fingers crossed!!!! 

BTW, HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!


----------



## jeoestreich

Good luck babyjla!!

I am going to test this weekend I think if AF does not show.


----------



## babyjla

Thanks jeoestreich!! Good Luck to you too!! Keep us posted!


----------



## dodgercpkl

babyjla said:


> Took a test today which was NEGATIVE :( But I FINALLY got a hold of my obgyn and he said that the PCOS can cause them to be negative when I am positively pregnant lol. And he said that my symptoms sounded an awful lot like I am indeed. So he said if I do not get a pos test by the 2nd week in Nov, and I haven't got a period, and I'm still having symptoms, he will have me come in to do a blood test to make definitely positive that I am or am not, and go from there. So fingers crossed!!!!
> 
> BTW, HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!

How exciting and nervewracking all at the same time! I've got fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## babyjla

Thanks dodgercpkl!

I was doing a little research about women who get pregnant but dont get a positive hpt or blood test until they are farther along..There are some women who claim they didnt get a positive hpt until they are 6 months along! And they have a healthy baby at the 9mo mark. So strange! I wonder if thats going to happen to me lol


----------



## jeoestreich

OMGoodness...I have a super short fuse today. I have snap at a few people at work today. Totally not normal.


----------



## BH2010

I've read that too babyjla, that some women just don't get positive hpt's even if they are obviously pregnant. Fingers crossed the blood test confirms it for you!

Jeoestriech, how are you feeling otherwise? Any other symptoms?

I'm currently 6dpo and no symptoms at all. Well, I did have some cramping yesterday. But I've had cramping pretty much the whole TWW for the past 4 or 5 months so I don't think it actually means anything for me.


----------



## babyjla

Thanks BH2010! I'm hoping I get a BFP from the doc too! I've had the hiccups like crazy the last two days. I can't seem to get rid of them lol. And I _hate_ having the hiccups lol. I'm sorry to hear you dont have any symptoms yet, but a lot of people dont necessarily get symptoms. My mother didnt know she was pregnant until she went to the doctor because she had a urinary tract infection. She told me they came back and told her the infection had come back, and by the way, your pregnant lol. So she was very surprised. 

jeoestreich - I know you you feel! I went to sears yesterday and wanted to kill someone haha. Are you having any other symptom like things going on?!


----------



## BH2010

I hate hiccups too. Hope they're gone by now! Any new symptoms today?

Haha, that must have been quite the surprise for your mom. Its always a possibility that I won't necessarily get symptoms. My temps are just barely hovering above the coverline though and that's not giving me a good feeling about this month.


----------



## babyjla

Yes than God they are gone today! Haha. No, no new symptoms. Headache, hungry, cramping and back pain. The usual lol. You?


----------



## jeoestreich

I have awful heartburn. No matter what I eat or drink, I get it. Ugh. Also, I am have crazy EWCM still which is totally not normal for me. Going to test this weekend I think.


----------



## BH2010

I'm so excited to hear the results of your test jeoestreich! It's sounding rather promising :) 

Babyjla, I'm glad your hiccups are gone :) 

AFM, I think I'm getting sick. Woke up with a scratchy throat yesterday and again this morning, slept horribly last night. No baby symptoms though.


----------



## babyjla

jeoestreich, Ohhh yay! Keep us posted on what happens with your test! I've had heartburn like crazy lately, and I NEVER get heartburn. I've also had a lot of EWCM, which is abnormal for me. Headaches like crazyyyy too. Let us know if you get that BFP!! FX'd for youuu!

BH2010, They came back today! But just for like 15 minutes. Haha, so that was nice. Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well! :( Maybe the illness is covering up the baby symptoms! I do know that when a lot of women first conceive they get sick, because your body naturally shuts down the immune system a little to keep from attacking the new baby as if it was a virus. So that could be what is happening to you! Ohhh its so exciting!! I hope thats what it is :)


----------



## BH2010

Any news jeoestriech? Got everything crossed for you!

babijla, haha, that's good it was only 15 minutes this time. How are you today?

Yeah, the thought had crossed my mind as well. Especially since my temps were way up (probably from being sick though) and I had mild AF type cramps at 8 dpo, too early for :witch: to show up. Got kind of hopeful so tested this morning at 10dpo. :bfn:


----------



## babyjla

BH2010, Well I wouldnt let it get you down just yet. I have done a lot of research (of course because my DOCTOR can't be dependable), and a lot of women's hCG levels rise slower than normal women's hCG levels. So that could be what's happening to you too. I dont know for sure because it isnt very common at all, but with PCOS I know it is very common. And it is very common to get false negatives due to all the hormones that we produce. So the two mixed just screams FALSE NEGATIVE lol, so I'm still very hopeful. I have had no signs of AF, a LOT of EWCM, and the reg symptoms. I havent had the hiccups yet today!!  How have you been feeling?


----------



## BH2010

This is the week you get your blood test right? Do you know which day? So excited for you!! 

you are totally right now to get down about the bfn just yet. I'll keep being hopeful until :witch: shows up. I'm still sick and now I've given it to my DH too :( My bbs have finally started to get achy, I'm still getting some slight cramping here and there, lots of white CM (your EWCM sounds MUCH more promising!).


----------



## babyjla

BH2010, Yeah I'm trying not to get stressed. My left breast has swollen some, and its actually noticeably. Me and my hubby actually measured my breasts about two weeks ago for a bra, and you know how men are, he had to know EVERY measurement lol. Anyways, I told him I thought my left breast was larger, and he looked and said it did. So we measured. It's now grown an inch :haha: And they feel swollen, or fuller I should say. They only hurt if I squeeze them, although it doesn't take a lot to make them hurt. Anyways, the VERY tip of my nipple looks darker to both of us too. But not the entire thing. And my CM changes. Sometimes its kind of white and almost clumpy, and sometimes its real loose and egg white-ish lol. So its hard to tell.


----------



## BH2010

hahaha....leave it to a man to be all concerned about specific boob dimensions. That's too funny.


----------



## dodgercpkl

*snicker* I love your story about measuring your boob babyjla! Only a man. lol


----------



## jeoestreich

I haven't tested yet. LOL I finally stopped at the dollar store today and bought a test. But I am having mood swings, some awesome heartburn, itchy boobs, I think my boobs are fuller but not for sure, bloating, and nauseous.


----------



## babyjla

Hahaha, yes ONLY a man. I thought it was ignorant at the time, but now I think it was brilliant to measure each dimension. Haha, it has shown me that the left one has indeed grown lol. Anywayssss, jeoestreich would you POAS already?!?! I'm dying to know the results!


----------



## jeoestreich

I am letting my pee concentrate right now. But I might break soon. LOL


----------



## babyjla

Ahh, well let us know as soon as you do!


----------



## BH2010

Do let us know as soon you POAS! :test:


----------



## jeoestreich

I tested last night and it was a BFN. I think I am going to schedule an appointment with my FS for next week or the week after.


----------



## BH2010

Oh no, I'm so so sorry :(

Sending lots and lots of :hug: your way.

Your symptoms sounded really promising

:hugs:


----------



## babyjla

Oh darn it! I was really excited for you. But tests can be wrong!! :hugs:
Man, last night I had a hard time falling asleep. My breasts were so sore, they had like a burning pain in them for HOURS. Thats the first time I've had that lol. Right now they are sore to the touch. I also had to have me a snack at 1:30am because I was starving lol. My hunger has been getting back to its worst the past two days. It was dying down some, but since yesterday I'm back to being hungry almost immediately after a meal. But, I'm going to hop off of here. I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## BH2010

Well I'm out. AF started this morning :sad2:

Ugh. On to month 18. I did finally get a referral to an FS on Tuesday. I don't know when my appt will be but at least its finally a step in the right direction. 

This sucks.


----------



## babyjla

Awe BH2010, I'm so sorry!! I can't remember, do you also have PCOS? Welll maybe this month is your month! That would be a nice Christmas surprise!! I'm hoping that if I am I will get to tell everyone at Christmas time! I'll be 13 weeks then and barely out of the high risk miscarriage zone. But I want to get a bib for everyone in my family that says something like "I heart grandma" or "Auntie loves me" ya know. And let them all unwrap the gifts at the same time. I think it'd be fun! My entire family is so anxious for me and my hubby to have a little one, and they don't know that we are trying. So it will be a HUGE surprise.


----------



## BH2010

Yeah, I have PCOS.

That would be a cute way to let your family know. Hopefully you are and you are able to do that :)


----------



## jeoestreich

Still no sign of AF. Ugh...I am going to test again sometime this week I think. I just do not know anymore. I might take a break until after the first of the year since this weekend we are start to demo our house. Plus I need to make a doctor's appointment with my FS to see what the heck is going on.


----------



## babyjla

BH2010, Okay yeah I thought you had said that you also had PCOS. You get your cycles regularly? I mean maybe not EVERY month, but like atleast every month and a half or two months? I used to get mine every other month, but now I just dont know. Before I took Provera, I hadn't gotten AF in 5 months. My DR told me the Provera _should_ help regulate my cycles, atleast for a few months. But of course, still no sign of AF. I have made an appt to see him on the 30th to see whats going on. I hope I get good news! 

jeoestreich, Are you still having symptoms? Or have they gone away? I'm still having symptoms and no sign of AF. I did test again yesterday and it was Negative, so I'm not sure whats going on. I guess it could be my hormone levels, but like I just said I've got an appt for my DR to see whats going on. Hopefully we'll get good news!


----------



## BH2010

My cycles are around 35 to 41 days on my own but no ovulation. That must have been so frustrating going 5 months without AF. That sucks you're still getting negative HPT's. Hopefully your appt on the 30th is good news! 

We've been TTC 17 months and I have only ovulated 8 months out of the 17. And those were the months I used either Clomid, Vitex or Soy. So really we've only had 8 chances. I'm still waiting for the specialist to get back to me with an appt. Its been a week since I got the referral. Not sure why it would be taking so long.


----------



## jeoestreich

My boobs feel fuller to me and even my hubby commented on it. I still have mood swings, major heartburn. The new thing is horrible hip pain. If I sit too long, my hips kill me.


----------



## babyjla

Oh okay, gotcha. Well, this was my first round of Clomid. And yes, it was very strange not seeing AF for 5 months. I knew I wasn't pregnant, but I waited and waited and finally just took Provera to make AF come. Hmmm, maybe you should call the specialist. My DR never answers my calls haha. I definitely need to find a new one! Whats really hard this time around is I know I did ovulate, so there is a chance we caught the egg. I can't think of any other reason why I wouldn't get a period if I DID ovulate, plus with the symptoms its all very convincing. I mean, since I did ovulate I'm pretty sure my body would know to get rid of the old egg and stuff, although last time I waited five months for it to shed the old lining. So who knows. Hopefully my DR appt will bring me good news! Got another 2 weeks til then though! By then if I am preggers, I'll be 9 weeks along. I wonder if the DR can tell by a physical if you are preggy?

jeoestreich, Wow that sucks about the hip pain. I haven't had any of that. I've been trying to cut back on caffeine and stuff since there's a possibility that I am. Nothing seems to fill me up. Are you having a lot of hunger? I eat constantly! But I get a lot of heartburn too. Thats the worst thing. I live with tums by my side now, and I never used to get heartburn. I'm tellin ya, if this aint it I'm gettin put in the asylum and getting me some acid reflux meds too! haha.


----------



## jeoestreich

The constantly being hungry just started yesterday. It seems like I can eat and eat and eat. I don't but it seems like I could. I normally have some heartburn but it has been super bad lately. And it seems like with everything I eat I get heartburn now. I have start taking Zantac first thing when I get up because of it.


----------



## babyjla

Oh okay. I started getting hungry like 4 days after I ovulated. And it hasn't gone away yet lol. I have gained 3lbs since then, which I guess isn't horrible lol. I figured I would have gained like 15lbs or so. But nope. I just eat some tums when I get heartburn, I seem to be getting it all the time too. But I do know that tums are a great source of calcium and thats really good for a baby and they are safe to take when pregnant so I'll stick with those lol. Well, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## dodgercpkl

babyjla said:


> Awe BH2010, I'm so sorry!! I can't remember, do you also have PCOS? Welll maybe this month is your month! That would be a nice Christmas surprise!! I'm hoping that if I am I will get to tell everyone at Christmas time! I'll be 13 weeks then and barely out of the high risk miscarriage zone. But I want to get a bib for everyone in my family that says something like "I heart grandma" or "Auntie loves me" ya know. And let them all unwrap the gifts at the same time. I think it'd be fun! My entire family is so anxious for me and my hubby to have a little one, and they don't know that we are trying. So it will be a HUGE surprise.

I love that idea for telling the family! We are thinking that we'll get my parents t-shirts that say something similar (though since we live with my folks, I have a feeling that my mom might know before me. lol), but for my in-laws we might follow more of a Dutch tradition but with a twist! The tradition that my DH grew up with is to prepare a rounded toast like bread cracker thing with pink/white or blue/white sprinkles on top. Here's an excerpt from a Dutch lady's site:


> during baby visitations, family and friends are offered with the beschuit met muisjes [toasted, thick, and round biscuits smeared with butter and topped with sugar coated anise seeds] by the parents. If its a girl, the muisjes will be in pink and white colors, and if its a boy, it will be in blue and white.

And a picture: https://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/740/512/320/beschuit%20muisjes.jpg

Anyway, we'd get the stuff (we can get it at a local store) and take a picture of it and send it to my in-laws. :)



babyjla said:


> BH2010, Okay yeah I thought you had said that you also had PCOS. You get your cycles regularly? I mean maybe not EVERY month, but like atleast every month and a half or two months? I used to get mine every other month, but now I just dont know. Before I took Provera, I hadn't gotten AF in 5 months. My DR told me the Provera _should_ help regulate my cycles, atleast for a few months. But of course, still no sign of AF. I have made an appt to see him on the 30th to see whats going on. I hope I get good news!

That's frustrating isn't it! I've been without a natural period since coming off my bc in June of 2010. It's HUGELY frustrating. My OB has me on prometrium to start my cycles, and my endo has me on metformin to help get my cycles back in shape, control my insulin resistance/pcos, and lose weight. So far, I do think it's working. It's looking a lot like I might have actually ovulated this cycle which would mean that I should get my period in a couple weeks! Well... or what I'm REALLY hoping for which is ofc a bfp. :happydance:


----------



## babyjla

dodgercpkl: Thats neat! I never thought of doing anything with food lol. I'm going to be put on metformin after I have a cycle, or if I am preggy then after the baby comes. The doc told me it will help with the hormones and make me lose my extra weight lol. Its just aggravating because I know I did ovulate. And now I'm having all these symptoms and negative tests! Have you been TTC since June 2010?


----------



## dodgercpkl

babyjla said:


> dodgercpkl: Thats neat! I never thought of doing anything with food lol. I'm going to be put on metformin after I have a cycle, or if I am preggy then after the baby comes. The doc told me it will help with the hormones and make me lose my extra weight lol. Its just aggravating because I know I did ovulate. And now I'm having all these symptoms and negative tests! Have you been TTC since June 2010?

Yeah we have been, but with no ovulation, I'm not sure you can classify it as true ttc! I had a period brought on by provera in October 2010, and then nothing again until I switched ob's and she put me on prometrium every 6 weeks if I'm not pregnant and don't start my period on my own (that was in June 2011). I've had 3 periods since then, and all of them have been brought on by prometrium.

I do think that the metformin has been working for me though. I think it (and the low gi diet that I've been on) have really helped me lose the 40+ pounds that I've lost since june 2011. I also noted a bit of spotting last cycle which was at the time that a period should have been coming. It didn't actualize into a full period, and I ended up taking another round of prometrium to start my current cycle, but it was the first bleeding that I'd had on my own since June 2010, so I do think my body was trying to do it's job. I credit the metformin (and weight loss) for that. :)

Hopefully it will work even better for you since you are ovulating on your own already! When did you ovulate? I'm rooting for good things for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## babyjla

Thanks  And Ditto! But I actually have to take clomid to ovulate. Me and my hubby were trying for quite some time and finally I found an OBGYN that could figure out what was going on. I have PCOS, so I had to take Provera to have a cycle (as I hadn't had one in 5 months) and then I took clomid. So I did my OPK's and I did ovulate, and so far no AF!! And lots of symptoms. But all neg tests. If I am preggy I am 7 weeks on tuesday, so I'm not sure why I wouldnt be getting a positive test. Although I have heard that PCOS will effect a test, so thats what I'm hoping it is. But thats where we are now, waiting for my DR appt on the 30th to find out whats going on!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ahhh! Ok, I haven't started clomid yet. I just got the prescription for it for next cycle if this one doesn't bring any joy. The fun thing is that it's looking like I might have ovulated on my own this month, so I've got my fingers all kinds of crossed that that is the case! :)

I've heard the same thing about pcos and tests (including opks) so I'm really really hoping that your body is being slow to give up the secret that you are pregnant! :hugs:


----------



## babyjla

Ohhhh thats so exciting! I really wanted to ovulate on my own without the Clomd, but if thats how its gotta be then thats how its gotta be! What day of your cycle are you on? When can you test? I really hope so too, and a BIG part of me believes thats what it is. Because my breasts are sore a good bit, which never happens unless I'm JUST rolling out of bed lol, I have been getting heartburn like crazy. I never get heartburn. I have been SOO hungry, and only gained a few pounds. I figured I'd gained like 15lbs by now with the way I'm eating. But nope, only 4lbs. My husband says I've been real short fused and kind of crabby lately lol, and he thinks its all soooo funny because he REALLY wants a baby too. Plus the bloating, occasional more frequent headaches, and my sense of smell is impeccable. I can smell EVERYTHING. My biggest fear is just that I want it so badly I'm making myself THINK I am, and causing all these things. But I know I ovulated, and I havent gotten AF. So who knows!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

You just spoke every single one of my fears of symptom spotting! lol I'm noting them down only so that I can keep track of things that might be related to other things like the metformin or something, but I'm having pretty much all of the symptoms you mentioned except the sore breasts and eating. But I'm having (sorry probably tmi) diarrhea (more then usual these last few days), so who knows.

I'm on CD16 right now, and with today's temp, my crosshairs on FF moved from cd11 back to cd10. cd10 was the day it originally gave me crosshairs on when the crosshairs first appeared. Other then the fact that I have one weird temp before that, I definitely do see 2 distict temp trends on my chart. I wish I knew how to share my chart.... lol FF tells me that I should test on the 30th which is 4 days after it tells me my period should show up.

I agree on that whatever it takes idea. lol I'd like to O on my own as well, but if this is a fluke and isn't right, then I'll gladly go ahead with clomid to get pregnant. :)

It sucks that pretty much everyone of the symptoms can be attributed to something else doesn't it? Ugh. I'm hoping that all those symptoms are pointing towards pregnancy with you though!!!


----------



## babyjla

Thanks! I hope so too! But I think its pretty common for everyone to fear that they are imagining it, especially when they really want it. I had diarrhea the first two weeks after ovulating too. So that kinda threw me off cause most women say they get constipated, but not me. But then again, my best friend had diarrhea when she first got preggy too, so it is possible. Well, hopefully for you this will be you're lucky time also. I go to the DR on the 30th lol, so I guess we'll both be finding out around the same time


----------



## dodgercpkl

babyjla said:


> Thanks! I hope so too! But I think its pretty common for everyone to fear that they are imagining it, especially when they really want it. I had diarrhea the first two weeks after ovulating too. So that kinda threw me off cause most women say they get constipated, but not me. But then again, my best friend had diarrhea when she first got preggy too, so it is possible. Well, hopefully for you this will be you're lucky time also. I go to the DR on the 30th lol, so I guess we'll both be finding out around the same time

Hah!! That would be awesome if we both were able to have good news to post! :):xmas12:


----------



## babyjla

Haha, yeahh! And right in time for Christmas! It's sooo hard not to tell everyone I know! I just want to tell the world! I've been taking prenatals and stuff and I was almost out so we went to walmart last night to get some, and I REALLY wanted some pistachio ice cream. So our item list contained tums (THE REALLY BIG BOX), ice cream, and prenatal vitamins. The lady at the register thought it was funny haha. But yes, that would be awesomeeee! And it would be RIGHT IN TIME for Christmas for both of us. Ohhhh, FINGERS CROSSED!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mmmmm icecream! I can't wait for you to find out!! I'm honestly not sure that I'll be able to keep myself from shouting it out to the world if I do finally get my bfp. I think it likely that my joyous shout will ring around the world and cause a LOT of people to wonder what the heck that was. :haha:


----------



## Sammylou2905

babyjla said:


> Hi everyone, I have been ttc for nearly two years and I am looking for someone to buddy with. Everyone I know has no trouble at all ttc, but for me with pcos its a lot harder. I believe I ovulated this month around oct 14-oct16th. I have had an increase in appetite since then, which is making me think im crazy haha. Anyone in the same boat???:shrug:


I'll be your buddy too :happydance:

Been ttc for over 3 years, just about to get referred for clomid and yes i too have the dreaded pcos!
x


----------



## babyjla

dodgercpkl, I think its going to be the same way for me lol. My husbands already telling everyone at work THIS MIGHT BE ITTTTT! Hahaha, he can't help himself! Which I can't blame him. We almost got busted yesterday. We've told my sister in law because she is a medical assistant and just recently had a baby. So on the way home from the Carolina game we were talking about heartburn, and I've been getting heartburn since 3dpo. So she says, "You knowwww, that could be a sign too!" And I was like OMG! BLOW IT! haha. She didnt know we hadn't told anyone in the family, but they all know I have PCOS, and I've made it pretty clear we can't afford clomid. So I'm hoping we're okay, but his mother in law is a vulture and she DOES NOT want us to have a baby yet. She wants us to wait til we're like 30, and I don't want that. So I'm trying to save myself the stress for the first 3 months and just tell her after the higher risk of miscarriage is gone. But we'll see what tonight brings because we have to go over there for dinner :pizza:

Sammylou, WELCOME! You've been TTC for 3 yrs and they haven't given you Clomid yet?!?! Thats crazy! Have you been trying other fertility methods? Isn't PCOS a bitch. Ughhh, I wouldn't wish it on anyone!


----------



## dodgercpkl

@babyjla - Awww... sorry your MIL is being like that. You find out soon right? Less then 2 weeks? Oh I really hope it is! And yeah, I can totally understand you not wanting to wait if both you and your hubby are ready. I'm sitting here at 36 and hoping I get pregnant before I hit 40!! 

Welcome Sammylou! I've been trying for 1.5 years and just got my prescription for clomid as well. What other things have you tried so far? When did you discover the pcos?

OOoooo! I have possible news! I'm cross posting this in a lot of areas, but I'm pretty excited for the possibilities!

Ok now I'm really symptom spotting! I just went to the bathroom and when I glanced at my wipe, there was a tiny bit of bright red spotting! With that dip and raise in temp, I'm having a hard time NOT thinking that it could be implantation! Oooooohhhh I hope so! The timing would be right from what I can read. Please please please please let this be implantation!


----------



## babyjla

Ohhhh thats so exciting!!! I hope so! Let us know what happens! I'll be listening for you're screams lol


----------



## dodgercpkl

Haha Thanks!! What all symptoms have you been having? Any sign of possible implatation?


----------



## babyjla

Oh man, I have had symptoms like CRAZY. Only 3dpo I started getting hungry all the time, and I started getting heartburn! I was like, okay this is my FIRST round of clomid so maybe its because I havent ovulated in so long. That kept up and 9dpo I woke up to a strange feeling in my lower abdomen. It was like a burning/tingling sensation right below my belly button, then I got a real sharp pain in my belly button. It kept up for about 10min, it wasn't painful just different. I have never felt anything like it in my life. I think that was the implantation. AFTER that I started getting sleepy to the point where I go to bed earlier and take naps during the day. I was crampy with back pain for about 2 weeks after, and I started noticing a lot of discharge. Sometimes with PCOS I get a lot of discharge at random times, but it only ever lasted like 3 days max. This has lasted for 5 weeks. Its not SUPER a lot, but it is enough that when I wipe, I sometimes have to wipe twice to dry up (maybe tmi). At about the end of October (which if I am would be my 4th week going into 5th week) I started getting sharp pains in my breasts here and there throughout the day. They didn't hurt all the way around, just a sharp pain that would last around 15 min, go away for an hr and come back in the same spot. They have continued to get progressively worse, with more sharp pains but sometimes they go away completely. Like three days ago my breasts hurt real bad two days in a row, and for the last day they havent hurt at all besides if I lift them or push on them. But when they hurt all over they tingle and feel real hot, and my nipples are even hot to the touch. Sometimes my nipples are so sensitive it aggravates me to put on a tee shirt, and sometimes they are fine. This has also never happened to me. Atleast not that I remember. When I was 16 me and my hubby accidentally got preggy (I had a m/c at 10 weeks) and I brushed all the symptoms off like they werent anything, so now that we're trying I'm paying attention to detail lol. I've been pretty moody, my hubby says my fuse is SUPER short, which I guess I don't realize it til I think about it. I do yell at him a tad more lately, but that could be just stress. But the things that NEVER happen to me are the cramps, sore breasts and pains in breasts, and heartburn. My DR said over the phone that the clomid and stuff wouldnt cause it, and IF I had ovulated that MAY have caused it although not common, but it should have gone away. All of these symptoms seem to come and go except the CM. He told me if I didnt get AF or a pos test by the second week in Nov to start the provera again. But I just feel in my heart that that is a BAD idea. So I'm going to make sure first that I am or am not. If not IDK what to expect when I really am lol. But this is super long so I'm going to give you a chance to breathe! :haha:


----------



## babyjla

Oh yeahhh, I forgot 2 things. My sense of smell is better than a hound dogs nose lol. I can smell practically everything. I'll be talking about something I smell and my hubby will be like, I dont smell ANYTHING till we get closer to it lol. And....Well now I've forgotten the other thing. Thats something I'm doing a lot lately too lol, forgetting things!! When I remember it I'll post it haha. But I have felt bloated a lot too. Which is scarey cause I SOMETIMES get bloated right before AF, although its not common. OH, it was EMOTIONAL! Lol, thats the 2nd thing... Well now like the 5th on this post but WHATEVER lol. I'm starting to notice some days I just feel like crying over EVERYTHING. Watching 16 & Pregnant on MTV made me cry like a baby. Listening to George Strait songs will killlllll me lol. But that is extremely uncommon for me. Because I never cry over anything, I think my hubby has seen me cry like 10 times in the 4 yrs we've been together lol. But before his post gets as long as the other, I'm going to go see about waking him up! LOL


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hehe no worries! It's fun to be excited and more fun to have someone else going through the same thing that's just as excited!! :)

I haven't noticed anything with my breasts or nausea, but I've noticed that I've been LESS irritable lately. lol Maybe that's a negative sign though.  I've been having trouble sleeping the whole night through lately, but despite that I seem to be having good energy which is unusual for me. 

Today my temp took a HUGE jump and FF moved my O day. I don't think I believe the new O day, but we'll have to see what it does as the week goes on. My temp rising is a good thing though I think. 

I bet all those symptoms must be driving you crazy at times! It really does sound like something, I mean those are all classic signs and if you have never had them before, it's gotta mean something! I totally don't blame you for being leary of taking the provera without digging deeper first. That's one of the things that scared me about provera! Are you going to fight for a blood test if the symptoms keep going into December, or will you stick with POAS'ing?


----------



## dodgercpkl

OMG! I totally forgot to add that yesterday it felt like I was going to the bathroom every 5 minutes later in the night. If I had anything to drink at all it came right back out pretty much right away! And this morning I noticed that my nipples are slightly tender if I brush them with my arm or something.


----------



## babyjla

Well Idk what my doctor is going to want to do. I know he'll do a urine test, but if it comes out negative I don't know that I believe it because my home tests are neg and I don't believe them lol. IF he lets me do a blood test, I think I'd like to. But I've heard they can tell from an exam also. Not sure about that one. And yessss! Mee tooooo! I have been peeing like no other! I can't believe I have to pee so much. And what makes me mad is a lot of times I'll go and then its only three or four drops. It drives me nuts! And yes, they symptoms are making me crazy as well.


----------



## dodgercpkl

I hope the doc will do a blood test for you... Ugh I feel like stamping my feet and forcing the week to fly by! lol


----------



## babyjla

Haha, I agree!! I have one week and 3 days before my appt. I wish it would hurry the heck up!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ugh I had slight cramping, backache, achy upper legs, and bloating tonight. No spotting or blood though, so either I'm getting my period soon (usually I get these things DURING my period though, not before) or I have a few more symptoms to add. lol


----------



## babyjla

AHHH! I'm so excited for youuuuu! I was pretty bloated last night, but thats the only symptom I had besides CM. Well I am just super excited for Thanksgiving! I've been trying to keep my mind preoccupied with things like finishing up my school work for the semester and getting the Christmas stuff together to be put out. My hubby is going away this Thanksgiving to go camping (he did it every year growing up, now he only goes every other year) and I'm going to miss him :( We are stuck together all day long haha. He's my best friend. Everyone is always asking HOW CAN YOU STAND TO BE AROUND YOUR HUSBAND 24/7 AND NEVER WANT HIM TO GO AWAY FOR EVEN ONE DAY? But I can't help it! He's an amazing person, and he feels the same way about me haha. He is still on the fence about going, but I'm making him go because his dad wants him to. So I'll be spending Thanksgiving without my love, but I'm sure I'm not the first wife to not have a husband there, and it is better than him NEVER coming home. Well, hope everyone is doing well and ready for Thanksgiving! Only two days away!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Haha! I'm the same way with my hubby! I hate the hours we are apart from each other for work and if I had my way, we could both work from home and be together all the time. lol I think part of that for me is from all the times I had to say goodbye at an airport and not have a clear idea of when I would see him again. I love hearing that someone else is just like me in that! :D

I'm sorry you'll be alone on Thanksgiving though. :( *hugs*

My temp stayed up today and I still have that... weird feeling that something is different in my body. But I can't wait for Thanksgiving either!! :D


----------



## babyjla

I'm sooooo ready for fried turkey and cranberry sauce! Yummm! Ugh, its going to be sooo good. Haha, yeah thats nice to know! Most people like for their hubby to leave for a few days or something, NOT ME! Haha. So I tried to put on my "tight" jeans today, and I cannot button them. So obviously I have gained a little weight from all this eating I've been doing. It was a little upsetting actually haha. Because I havent gotten a positive test, yet I cant even button up my pants! AHH! Well, I guess I'll just have to stick it out and see what the doc says. Although that is KILLING ME! 


---My best friend had her baby today, he was 2 months premature. He weighed 2lbs, 13oz and was 13 & 1/4" long. Please keep her and her baby in your prayers, we hope little Landon makes it through! The doctors say he looks healthy and should be fine. Congrats to the happy new parents!!! ---


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ugh yeah I can get why that would upset you a bit. Hopefully you'll find that there is a really good reason for it very soon!!! :) 

I hope everything stays good for your friend and her baby! :)


----------



## babyjla

Thank you! And yes it was very frustrating! Especially since all my other jeans happened to be dirty, and that pair was a last resort! So I had to throw on the old sweats and head out the door! I hate going out like that haha. I always feel like everyone is staring at me, like they NEVER had a day where they just wanted to (or had to) wear sweats lol


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mmmmm! I love sweats! They are my "I don't care what I look like I wanna be warm and comfy" pants of choice.


----------



## babyjla

Ahaha, me too! I'd wear em all the time if I could. So last night I had an interesting craving. I had a peanut butter, jelly, and potato chip sandwich. For some odd reason I just seen a bag of potato chips and really wanted to put them on a pb&j haha. So anyways, it was delicious, but not thinking about it... I dont think I'd eat it again. Its kind of repulsing haha. I'm not sure if it means anything, but it was SO strange. My hubby thought I was nuts. Haha.


----------



## dodgercpkl

That COULD be a good sign though! Hopefully it is. :) I can't wait for stuffing tomorrow! It's my favorite food!!!


----------



## babyjla

I am soooooooooooooooo ready for tomorrow!!! I never had a fried turkey before I got with my hubby, but man are they good! My parents won't eat it because its "not traditional" Which I think is stupid! Good food is good food, traditional or not! It's still a turkey, its just SO much juicier. And it cooks SO much faster! Ugh, I have been sleeping for 2 hrs and I am still super tired. I could go back to sleep for weeks I feel like. :haha:


----------



## dodgercpkl

babyjla said:


> I am soooooooooooooooo ready for tomorrow!!! I never had a fried turkey before I got with my hubby, but man are they good! My parents won't eat it because its "not traditional" Which I think is stupid! Good food is good food, traditional or not! It's still a turkey, its just SO much juicier. And it cooks SO much faster! Ugh, I have been sleeping for 2 hrs and I am still super tired. I could go back to sleep for weeks I feel like. :haha:

Haha! They'd hate my house and our Thanksgivings because the only traditional things are the stuffing and apple pie! Everything else changes from year to year. This year I think we are having ham and chicken, green beans, and I'm not sure what else. The fried turkey sounds delicious!


----------



## babyjla

Haha, they are NUTS. But yes, the fried turkey is phenomenal. I love it! I'm so excited to eat it lol


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm nervous to test today all of a sudden... lol


----------



## babyjla

You are testing today????!!!!
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHH! Let me know as soon as you find out!!! And Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I did test today and it was a stark white BFN. :( Oh well it is still early, so I'll test again in a few days. Here's a pic:

https://bios.weddingbee.com/pics/97846/P1010818.jpg

How about you?


----------



## babyjla

DANG! Thats crummy! I haven't tested for about two weeks, maybe I'll buy a test next time I'm out. I hadn't had any real symptom like things going on for about 6 days besides back pain and bloating, so I was starting to get a little discouraged. But today I started getting them sharp pains in my breast again. I have never been so excited over sore boobs lol. And the plate I ate tonight for dinner was MASSIVE. Everyone commented on how much I was eating lol. And I got heartburn again tonight for the first time in a few days. These symptoms I'm having seem to come and go. Like the only real constant thing is the discharge. Other than that I get all of them at different random times. None are constant.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Eh... it's not what I hoped for, but it is early so I'm just going to keep hoping for the best. :) Dinner was amazing! Sooooo good!


----------



## Sammylou2905

Wow, I dont check for a few days and miss loads!

I'm sooo excited for the pair of you reading all your symtoms and keeping fingers crossed for you even all the way here in England.

Wish we had thanksgiving here, love the winter holidays and getting together with family, even the in-laws :winkwink:

To answer your questions 
We've been not activley ttc for 3 years so much as hoping for an accident. Me and DH have only been married 2 and a half years and together officially (that's a story in itself!) for 4 years, almost 5 in total. So after two years of not trying but not being careful we were starting to realise something was wrong. I got officially diagnosed last may, just after my 30th birthday. Having a label was devestating. Follow that with what i now understand to be called a chemical pregnany (early mc) in feb this year, our marriage nearly buckled under the strain and this year we had a 3 months break but unlike many others, we came back together stronger and more in love than ever!

So far we havnet tried anything magical other than agnus for my cycles and soya before I get referred again for clomid. Off to see the doctor next friday to get referred again but hoping lots of baby dancing, angus and soya will have kick started my body this month!

Know just what its like to keep hope that every syptom is pg related and I genuienly hope the time is now for both you babyjla and dodgercpkl.

I do envy that you can just phone and talk to your doctors, we dont have that over here. However we can get clomid on prescription under the hospital so some good things over here I suppose.

Sorry for rambling on guys! :hugs:


----------



## babyjla

dodgercpkl, Yeah that turkey was amazing. I was snacking on it at 6am because my hubby got me up at 4am to go black Friday shopping haha. It was his first year ever, he's usually camping. He actually didnt go (I dont know if I posted he'd be leaving or whatnot) this year. But it was nice to spend time with my grandparents and my parents. I'm an only child, so on the years we don't go up there, I feel bad for my parents because they don't have other children coming to visit. And a lot of my family has moved out of state, so they weren't here for the holiday either. It was a pretty small gathering, but it was still good. 

Sammylou, WOW! I guess I don't realize that this is a pretty big web site, and there's people in other countries that I could be talking to  Thats pretty neat. And yeah, I can't imagine not having Thanksgiving! Even if it were just to get with family and eat good food haha. Your story sounds pretty similar to mine. Me and my hubby have been together almost 4 yrs, and we were safe for about a yr and a half. Then decided to not try, but not prevent. Then decided to try about 2 yrs ago and nothing ever happened. I never thought getting pregnant would be so hard. I see so many girls in high school get preggo all the time, and there's always pregnant woman walking around the stores. And for some reason I just couldn't do it. But I can't just call my doctor and talk to him. I mean, I should be able to (but you came in a little late haha). LONG story short I called my doctor every day for a week when I was starting clomid to know how to use it, then just decided to start it from research I'd done online. I never received a call back. Then, when I was supposed to get a period (based upon a 28 day cycle which I do not have) I called everyday for two weeks. FINALLY one day I called every 20 minutes and they kept saying "Oh he's with a patient" or "I'll give him the message and he'll call you back right away". At about 4pm I finally got a call back. And he told me the only thing he could imagine would be going on with my body is pregnancy. But he also said if I were still getting negatives to go ahead with the Provera again the 2nd week of November. I just feel like I shouldn't do that, I'm still having symptoms. So I made an appt because calling his behind won't get anything done. I have read many times that PCOS can cause women to get false negative results, even into the 6 month of pregnancy when a woman is obviously pregnant. So I'm not leaving anything to chance. Its bad enough my hormones are so out of wack that I could miscarry in any pregnancy, I'm not going to take provera and force the little guy out if he's there!!! Well, now I'm rambling lol


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ugh... The more I read your story, the more I wish you would find another doctor. Yours doesn't listen nor does he exhibit even the small professionalize required to make a return phone call. How frustrating!! I don't blame you one bit for not wanting to take provera if there's a chance. That's one reason I'm glad that I'm on prometrium to kickstart mine. Prometrium is more like a bio-identical and is actually used during pregnancy for ladies with high mc risks. 

@Sammylou - Yeah it's so frustrating isn't it? I'm hoping that this is my cycle for a bfp as well! I hope your referral this time gets you some well deserved answers!!


----------



## babyjla

Yes, I agree. I'm planning on finding another doctor, I just havent had time with Christmas and everything. It's extremely frustrating. But I'm gonna stick in out for just a little white longer. If nothing good by January I'm finding someone else!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Start checking around with friends and see if anyone has had a great experience with an OB. That's how I found mine, and I'm SOOO glad that I followed through on the referral a friend gave me!


----------



## babyjla

Oh yeah, I didnt think to do that. I know my sister in law LOVES her OBGYN. But his prices are ridiculously high, and he isn't accepting new patients. So thats a dead end lol. It's just so hard to find a good OB because my insurance won't kick in until January, and I don't want to pay $200 for a first visit and then $150 for every visit after and end up not liking the new OB. My first one was a female, and she told me if I didnt lose the weight I could hang up having children. And I'm not like morbidly obese or anything, I just have extra belly fat from the PCOS. My OB I have now figured everything out for me, and he is relatively cheap if you are self pay; atleast for an OBGYN/Fertility specialist. I only pay $65 a visit, so I guess you get what you pay for haha.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Yeah I can get how that makes it tougher. I'm luck that I don't pay for my OB visits, but the endo more the makes up for it in costs. :dohh: She's worth it though!


----------



## babyjla

What is the "endo"? Lol, I've never heard that one.


----------



## dodgercpkl

babyjla said:


> What is the "endo"? Lol, I've never heard that one.

I hate writing out endocrinologist... so I shorten it to endo. lol


----------



## babyjla

Haha, I was kinda of thinking that but didnt want to make any assumptions lol.


----------



## Sammylou2905

I forget all the time you guys have to pay to see your doctors, that sucks!

Babyjla only 3 days to go to your appointment, excited???

Took a step up and ordered a clearblue fertility monitor off ebay yesterday, determied to find out the right dats to give it an extra big push and who knows, we could all have our bfp for xmas!
:happydance:


----------



## babyjla

Sammylou, YEAH WE HAFTA PAY! Ugh lol. I'm super excited, but nervous at the same time. I just want good news!!! If I get bad news, IDK what I'm going to do with myself. I mean really. There are so many things that just point to pregnancy, but I guess it could be not... Like last night the VERY tip of my nipples turned white. They kinda hurt pretty bad, then turned white. It looked funny and was very uncomfortable, so I googled it to see what I could find. The only thing I could find it MIGHT be is nipple vasospasms. Which NORMALLY occur during breastfeeding if the baby doesn't latch on properly, but it can also happen during pregnancy, especially in colder weather. Call me crazy, but I'm pretty sure its cold outside! Haha. But I imaging it could be anything else too. Who knows?!?! Guess only time will tell for me. UGH, I hate waiting to know!


----------



## killyouli

Maybe this month will be our lucky month!!!


----------



## babyjla

We are sure hoping so killyouli!! How long have you been TTC?


----------



## jeoestreich

I had another miscarriage this month Ugh....I just want my sticky bean.


----------



## babyjla

Awe!! jeoestreich! I didnt even know you had gotten a BFP?!! :cry: I'm so sorry to hear that!! We're here for you girl :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

OMG! I'm shaking so much right now! I had a positive test! POSITIVE! The pics are in my journal if you would like to see, but there are (faintly) 2 clear lines! I called my OB's office and they are having me come in and do a blood test today!! 

Pray for me! I want this to be a sticky bean so badly!!


----------



## babyjla

WHAT HAPPENED WITH THE BLOOD TEST?!?!? YAY I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! 

I POAS again today, and the test never showed a control line :| Didnt feel like going back out so I'll just HAVE to wait until Wednesday I guess. YAY FOR DODGERCPKL!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

babyjla said:


> WHAT HAPPENED WITH THE BLOOD TEST?!?!? YAY I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!
> 
> I POAS again today, and the test never showed a control line :| Didnt feel like going back out so I'll just HAVE to wait until Wednesday I guess. YAY FOR DODGERCPKL!!

I should have the results tomorrow (hopefully!)!! I'm soooo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: right now! :D

Ugh without the control line it means the test was a bust. I'm hoping for great things on wednesday for you!!! :D


----------



## jeoestreich

babyjla said:


> Awe!! jeoestreich! I didnt even know you had gotten a BFP?!! :cry: I'm so sorry to hear that!! We're here for you girl :hugs:

I got one last Monday and Tuesday. Then by Friday it was negative. I was without a computer last week so I wasn't on anywhere.


----------



## dodgercpkl

jeoestreich said:


> babyjla said:
> 
> 
> Awe!! jeoestreich! I didnt even know you had gotten a BFP?!! :cry: I'm so sorry to hear that!! We're here for you girl :hugs:
> 
> I got one last Monday and Tuesday. Then by Friday it was negative. I was without a computer last week so I wasn't on anywhere.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry hun. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## babyjla

Awe, I'm so sorry :cry: I was wondering why we hadn't heard from you in a few days. Maybe it'll be your chance for the new year! :hugs:

Dodgercpkl, You have to let us know as soon as you hear anything!! Yeah, I was bummed about the test, but only one more day. My appt is early in the day, so I'll know pretty early whether this is it, or I need to start another round! I really hope this is it, I'm not sure if it isnt that I can tell what the symptoms of pregnancy are...Cause I've had so many I just don't know lol. So I'd like to say if I am not, and I start another month that I won't symptom spot I'll just wait it out. But lets get real, who can really do that?!?!


----------



## Sammylou2905

jeoestreich said:


> I had another miscarriage this month Ugh....I just want my sticky bean.

Reallly really sorry hun!


----------



## Sammylou2905

dodgercpkl said:


> babyjla said:
> 
> 
> WHAT HAPPENED WITH THE BLOOD TEST?!?!? YAY I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!
> 
> I POAS again today, and the test never showed a control line :| Didnt feel like going back out so I'll just HAVE to wait until Wednesday I guess. YAY FOR DODGERCPKL!!
> 
> I should have the results tomorrow (hopefully!)!! I'm soooo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: right now! :D
> 
> Ugh without the control line it means the test was a bust. I'm hoping for great things on wednesday for you!!! :DClick to expand...

Any news?? I'm living in hope through you guys :happydance:

I know this is WAY tmi but im trying that hard this month that if I do OV, there will be no chance of missing it as we are BD like it's going out of fashion! :blush:


----------



## babyjla

sammylou: Haha, thats what we did! We were BDing like CRAZY! Every other night so his little swimmers had time to recuperate lol. And I hiked my butt in the air after wards so gravity could help lol. Ohhh, I'm so excited for tomorrow  I hope you get a BFP this month too! What CD are you on??


----------



## Sammylou2905

I'd be excited too!! You have to let us know when you get back!!

Only CD14 so still early but thanks to ac my cycles having been pretty much 1 a month so half way through if you look at it that way! Took Soya too this month so hoping i might have ov.

Off to see the doctors still friday to get my referral for clomid and get my lapdye done to check no other problems as it were!

Finally feels like things are moving for all of us and let me tell you after 3 years of on and off ttc, about time!


----------



## babyjla

Haha, I hear ya! 
I was soooooo ready to start Clomid, but I was so scared too because my insurance won't start until January. I figured I couldn't afford it, but when I got my refund check from school I decided I was going to do it no matter what. And it was only $9 at walmart!! I mean come on! I got three refills on it, and if that don't work then I go back and get more at a higher dose. But I'm hoping it worked haha. I want to be one of them people that clomid worked on my first round!! But then again, who doesnt? lol


----------



## Sammylou2905

Well exactly, we all want it to work first time round!

Well the big day is finally here, will be keeping this page closely monitored lol!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Sorry I disappeared yesterday ladies. The blood work came back negative and that put me in... well.... let's just say I wasn't in a happy place yesterday. This morning I'm feeling better, but still so confused as I'm still getting positive HPT's within the time limits. I don't know what to think. I've taken SOOO many HPT's over the course of the last year and a 1/2 and none of them have ever even showed a glimmer of a chance, so I can't quite wrap my mind around these being false positives. 

Anyway, I'm just going to try and sit back and relax a bit and let the world take a few turns while I just keep an eye on things and see what the next week brings. I want to try and get a copy of the blood test for my records as well.


----------



## babyjla

Well, I seen the two separate tests on your journal that had a second line. I mean, its pretty unlikely to be getting a bunch of "evaporation lines". And I do know that blood tests can be falsely negative, so just keep hope. Especially if you keep POAS and getting two lines. I've always heard that an hpt is WAY more likely to give false negatives than false positives. So the odds are with you! And I've also always heard a line is a line is a line. So no matter if its SUPER faint or DARK AS HECK, you're preggy :) So fingers, toes, and elbows crossed that things keep getting better for you!! 

I have my DR appt in a little over an hour. I'm soooooo sleepy and hungry, but I'm feeling a little nauseous. I think from the excitement. My friend told me that if I am, by now they should be able to tell from a physical examination. Based on how my cervix is and my uterus and whatnot. Well, I know my cervix is SUPER high and pretty soft. Which I don't believe is normal. I mean, its usually pretty high, but not that hard to find. And its usually like the tip of my nose, but it just kinds moves around when I touch it now. Which means 1 of two things. I am pregnant, OR I'm just in a very infertile part of my cycle. So both are possible. AHHH, I can't wait. I'll post as soon as I find anything out, good or bad! Keep your fingers crossed!! :)


----------



## Sammylou2905

Dodgercpkl :hugs:

Im keeping things crossed that the bloods are wrong too, after all how can you still keep getting positives when you're not??

Our bodies are so weird sometimes!

I'm currently at the checking for dc and getting down that not seeing anything good, even though my husband thinks im nuts, and a little bit gross when I tell him about it.

Keep your head up hun and until any of us gets an AF, there is always chance!


----------



## Sammylou2905

babyjla said:


> Well, I seen the two separate tests on your journal that had a second line. I mean, its pretty unlikely to be getting a bunch of "evaporation lines". And I do know that blood tests can be falsely negative, so just keep hope. Especially if you keep POAS and getting two lines. I've always heard that an hpt is WAY more likely to give false negatives than false positives. So the odds are with you! And I've also always heard a line is a line is a line. So no matter if its SUPER faint or DARK AS HECK, you're preggy :) So fingers, toes, and elbows crossed that things keep getting better for you!!
> 
> I have my DR appt in a little over an hour. I'm soooooo sleepy and hungry, but I'm feeling a little nauseous. I think from the excitement. My friend told me that if I am, by now they should be able to tell from a physical examination. Based on how my cervix is and my uterus and whatnot. Well, I know my cervix is SUPER high and pretty soft. Which I don't believe is normal. I mean, its usually pretty high, but not that hard to find. And its usually like the tip of my nose, but it just kinds moves around when I touch it now. Which means 1 of two things. I am pregnant, OR I'm just in a very infertile part of my cycle. So both are possible. AHHH, I can't wait. I'll post as soon as I find anything out, good or bad! Keep your fingers crossed!! :)


Ok I have to ask, I hear all about checking the cervix stuff and have no idea what to check for, without going ott, what should I be looking for???:shrug:


----------



## babyjla

Well, they did a pee test at the dr's and it came back negative. He didnt order a blood test even though I've been having symptoms like crazy. I was actually a little surprised but now I'm not sure what to do...I mean, I didn't need to spend $65 to take a pee test, I could do that at home for $1. He examined my breasts because I told him about the pain I'd been having, and he said they looked fine. But I'm still like what the hell? So I don't know if I should start the Provera again, or wait. I don't want to waste month after month if I'm not preggy, but then again...If I am I SURELY don't want to harm him/her. Taking Provera while pregnant would surely make me miscarry. Its all so annoying. I mean, its not like I would ever know if I did miscarry because I'm bringing on a period, but the thought of not knowing 100% for sure before starting another round of provera is just scarey. I mean, if I'm not I am sooooo ready to start trying again! Trying was so fun, and it brought me and my hubby closer. But its just the thought of MAYBE the test is wrong thats killing me. Anyone have any advice?


Oh, and sammylou to answer your question: When I'm feeling for my cervix I put one finger in "there" lol, and feel for my cervix. Your cervix is almost like a pencil in size, I guess you could say. Its long and skinny. And it will either feel like the tip of your nose when you touch it, or it will be soft and flexible. When its lower and firmer like you're nose is around the time of ovulation. Then it kinda goes a little higher up and softens. Usually meaning A) your pregnant! or B) your not fertile right now.


----------



## Sammylou2905

Bless you that is sooo rubbish, and like you said, to have to pay that much to get the same result you could have done at home :shrug:

I don't know what to suggest now as Id be worried like you.

IF and only IF this isn't a preggy, have you tried agnus castus to get your cycle down so then if you are back in this situation you'd KNOW it was because baby was in there? Im not sure if you said you've tried before (sorry long posts lol) but it has been a lifesaver for me. Ive gone from once every 3 months to 3 in the last 3 and I know that is very unusal for me.


----------



## Sammylou2905

Btw sorry if my posts dont make sense today, I have swollen glands, feel like rubbish but have to work as I work from home, no excuse to do nothing! :nope:


----------



## babyjla

Hey sammylou, I've never heard of angus castus...What is it? Is it something you can buy over the counter or is it prescribed? Oh I would love to work from home! How do you do it? I've seen like the virtual call center type jobs,but I'm just not sure if thats for me. But making money from home where I could be a stay at home mom would just thrill me.


----------



## Sammylou2905

Agnus castus is a herb, we have it from holland and barratt over here but Im sure you can get it over there! I just take two a day and Ive not had regular periods as such but 3 in 3 months works for me! Its sold as a womans vitamin, not sure how it works but it does!

Well its dull staying at home, always sounds more appealing than it is! I process benefit claims but log into work through their systems. The plus points, i dont have to leave the house, negative, some days I NEVER leave the house or see anyone from the time my husband leaves to work and returns and let me tell you, my cats dont talk back :haha:
I have work to do so cant look after a family too but at times when our system is broke, can have spare time to clean and stuff so guess its not all bad.

My auntie works from home too as a childminder (day care if you like) and she earns quiet a bit! She did it when her 3 were small so she could be at home and earn something extra.


----------



## dodgercpkl

@babyjla - from what I'm understanding, depending on the blood test you actually do, it might not be better then a urine test anyway. That's one of the reasons that I'm going back in today to have a new blood test done. They will be doing a quantitative test (measures exact amount of hCG in the body) as opposed to a qualitative (which is what I had done on Monday and can actually have a higher limit then some of the more sensitive hpt's). So even if they'd done a blood test, you might have had the same result. I'm not sure if that makes you feel better or not, but it's something that I'm learning about now with my situation.


----------



## babyjla

Sammylou, ohhh okay. I'll look around and see if we have that in our stores lol. My doctor told me the provera SHOULD help regulate my cycles, so...But then again I've never been regular so I'm not surprised it didnt. If we have the angus castus, I'll try it. I'll try anything lol. 

Dodgercpkl, Okay, yeah I didnt know that. I took one last pregnancy test today, just to kind of put my mind to ease, and it was negative. If I were pregnant I would have been 9 weeks along, so even the cheapies that don't need higher amounts of hcg should have detected SOMETHING. And there wasn't anything. So I'm pretty satisfied that I'm not. And I don't know what the symptoms were, but I do know now that I cant trust my body to let me know when I am. I'll just have to go by tests, cause I had like every symptom in the book. So this round I'm not sure HOW I'm going to tell besides a test, I just know that any symptom I have I wont be linking it to pregnancy haha. I'm so excited to hear the results of your test!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

babyjla said:


> Sammylou, ohhh okay. I'll look around and see if we have that in our stores lol. My doctor told me the provera SHOULD help regulate my cycles, so...But then again I've never been regular so I'm not surprised it didnt. If we have the angus castus, I'll try it. I'll try anything lol.
> 
> Dodgercpkl, Okay, yeah I didnt know that. I took one last pregnancy test today, just to kind of put my mind to ease, and it was negative. If I were pregnant I would have been 9 weeks along, so even the cheapies that don't need higher amounts of hcg should have detected SOMETHING. And there wasn't anything. So I'm pretty satisfied that I'm not. And I don't know what the symptoms were, but I do know now that I cant trust my body to let me know when I am. I'll just have to go by tests, cause I had like every symptom in the book. So this round I'm not sure HOW I'm going to tell besides a test, I just know that any symptom I have I wont be linking it to pregnancy haha. I'm so excited to hear the results of your test!!

Yeah I'm learning so much stuff just about every day with this I swear. I do have a tiny bit of partial news though. My OB had me come in to do a new blood draw, and while there they did a urine test.... which came back.... wait for it.... wait for it.... positive! So that makes 10 positive tests from 3 different manufacturers over 4 days. :) I'll get the quant results tomorrow by noon my time. :)


----------



## jeoestreich

Yay!! Congrats!


----------



## babyjla

dodgercpkl!!! Thats so exciting!!! Yayyy! I got my fingers crossed for you that everything stays going smoothly! CONGRATS!!! You must be over the top excited!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm trying hard to keep myself grounded and not count my chick before it's officially impregnated... lol. I'm just very hopeful for tomorrow!


----------



## Sammylou2905

dodgercpkl said:


> I'm trying hard to keep myself grounded and not count my chick before it's officially impregnated... lol. I'm just very hopeful for tomorrow!

Oh bless you, but at least they have seen it with their own eyes a positive test! Sometimes when i go see my doctor I swear they think im lying to them, like I have anything to gain by doing it!!

I'm ALWAYS learning something new with this illness, mainly thanks to people like you guys who find it out for me :haha:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Sammylou2905 said:


> Oh bless you, but at least they have seen it with their own eyes a positive test! Sometimes when i go see my doctor I swear they think im lying to them, like I have anything to gain by doing it!!
> 
> I'm ALWAYS learning something new with this illness, mainly thanks to people like you guys who find it out for me :haha:

Haha! I think my OB was worried that I thought they thought that too. I knew they didn't though... they were just going by the only thing they had seen.

Hehe... I'm glad I can test run a few things for you beforehand, but please let this be the last until I hold my beautiful baby in my arms ok? :haha:


----------



## Sammylou2905

Hehe... I'm glad I can test run a few things for you beforehand, but please let this be the last until I hold my beautiful baby in my arms ok? :haha:[/QUOTE]

Deal :winkwink:

Though think Ive got (hoping) im having ovulation pains today!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Sammylou2905 said:


> Deal :winkwink:
> 
> Though think Ive got (hoping) im having ovulation pains today!

Ooooh! I hope so!!


----------



## Sammylou2905

Thanks hun!

I have to say finding this tread on here makes it easier and more hopeful. When Im surrounded day on day by people having children at the drop of a hat, it gets frustrating to try and make people understand!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Oh yeah I definitely get that. It seemed like everyone is always bugging me about why we don't have kids yet, or telling me to "relax and they'll come"... argh. lol


----------



## Sammylou2905

Worst I had was my best friend who burst into tears when she told me she was pregnant with her second (now born, 14 weeks old and sooo sweet!).

I never wished anyone to not have their happy endings and felt bad she felt worried to tell me! :cry:

My sister, well there is a different story, 4 kids and half the time she has farmed them out to others to look after because she is too lazy to care about them. Makes me beyond angry! :growlmad:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ugh yea I can totally get that. And then add to that the teenagers that are having them, or my cousin that had 2-3 abortions, gave up 2-3 kids to adoption all because she was a crackhead and couldn't be bothered to have protected sex. >.<


----------



## Sammylou2905

Ouch yeah that sounds bad, she sounds worse than my sister and that is saying something!

I work in benefits so bascially i process money for people (mostly) who cant be bothered to go get jobs, stay at home and breed and they always always manage to have a house full of kids! Learned a long time ago that life wasnt quiet as balanced as it should be!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Yep I know exactly how you feel. I haven't worked in that field, but I've had enough experience to see that for myself anyway.


----------



## nuttysj87

hi everyone

i have been ttc for 5 years now and have been diagnosed with pcos and type 2 diabetes i have had 3 pregnancy losses.

I am now on metformin to help my diabetes but i am hoping that it will help me conceive aswell.

Hope that we all get our bfp.
xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

nuttysj87 said:


> hi everyone
> 
> i have been ttc for 5 years now and have been diagnosed with pcos and type 2 diabetes i have had 3 pregnancy losses.
> 
> I am now on metformin to help my diabetes but i am hoping that it will help me conceive aswell.
> 
> Hope that we all get our bfp.
> xx

Welcome! I'm so sorry to hear about your losses. :hugs: I know the metformin has helped me tremendously. I don't have diabetes, but do have pcos and I'm insulin resistant, and my levels for that have gone from 21 to 16 in just 3 months! I'm hoping to keep that trend up and get it down to a 'normal' level of 7 or below. 

I believe that I am currently pregnant, and if I am, then I have to attribute it to metformin. It helped get my cycles back and on track complete with ovulation. I should know for sure one way or another within the next 7 hours when I get the results from my quant blood test.

I'm hoping that the metformin helps you as much as it did me and gets you that sticky bean very soon!


----------



## babyjla

Hey ladies! Looked like I missed a lot this morning! Welcome nuttysj87! I'm so sorry to hear about your losses :( I know its got to be so hard. 

I agree with ya'll on some people being ridiculous with having babies. And I don't think its fair that they get to have so many, so easily. My sister in law told me the other day that she was going to start trying again in April of next year. In 4 months. I have been TTC since BEFORE they started TTC. She has already had one beautiful happy baby who is now 1yr old, and it about to start trying for the next one in a few months. It hurts so bad. And all the people who get abortions...I hate it. I can't believe they could get such a blessing and not even have an ounce of dignity. It is a lot easier to be able to come on here an talk to women who have the same problems I have and know I'm not alone in this battle to conceive. I just feel so defeated sometimes, like right now. I try to stay positive, but with all the "symptoms" I was having and getting negative after negative test, it just doesn't make since to me. But I can't wait to hear what comes of your blood test dodgercpkl!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

My blood test result came back POSITIVE! I'm pregnant and totally on :cloud9: right now! :) I caught it REALLLY REALLLY early with the hpt's. My hCG level on the blood test from yesterday was 10! No wonder it's not showing up on any of the other tests right now.... lol

I so hoping that all of you ladies follow me into pregnancy soon. I'm wishing tons of :dust::dust::dust: to you all!


----------



## Sammylou2905

dodgercpkl said:


> My blood test result came back POSITIVE! I'm pregnant and totally on :cloud9: right now! :) I caught it REALLLY REALLLY early with the hpt's. My hCG level on the blood test from yesterday was 10! No wonder it's not showing up on any of the other tests right now.... lol
> 
> I so hoping that all of you ladies follow me into pregnancy soon. I'm wishing tons of :dust::dust::dust: to you all!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!:happydance:

Really happy for you hun, and you were so down after that other blood test the other day, just shows you what medical science knows huh!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Sammylou2905 said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> My blood test result came back POSITIVE! I'm pregnant and totally on :cloud9: right now! :) I caught it REALLLY REALLLY early with the hpt's. My hCG level on the blood test from yesterday was 10! No wonder it's not showing up on any of the other tests right now.... lol
> 
> I so hoping that all of you ladies follow me into pregnancy soon. I'm wishing tons of :dust::dust::dust: to you all!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!:happydance:
> 
> Really happy for you hun, and you were so down after that other blood test the other day, just shows you what medical science knows huh!Click to expand...

Haha! You are so right. :) I knew all along and I let myself be tricked into thinking I was wrong about it for a bit. :) I'm so glad they were wrong the first time too!!!


----------



## babyjla

CONGRATS! CONGRATS! CONGRATS! I'm so happy for you!! It gives me hope for my future :)


----------



## babyjla

Hey BH2010, are you still out there somewhere? You kinda fell off the map and I haven't heard anything in a while! Just wondering how things are working out for you! 

For everyone, I've got an issue. My hubby and I are adopting a new Boykin and we can't think of a name for her. We've got time since she's only 3 weeks old and can't leave momma yet, but we've been calling her "Curly" and it just doesn't click. So if anyone has a suggestion of a good name, that would be GREAT! Thanks ladies! Off to do school work. Yuck! Hope eveyones headin towards a BFP for Christmas!!!


----------



## jeoestreich

Do you have a picture of her? It is always hard to name a dog for me unless I have a picture to look at. 

But just off the top of my head:
Lola
Leelu
Leena
Suzie Q
Cherry


----------



## babyjla

Yeah, but I can't figure out how to add photo's onto the thread haha. The link is a picture of a puppy (not her) that looks identical to her  My husband was thinking "Hen' because the father's name is "Drake" like ducks...but their not a breeding pair so thats kind of silly I think. 

https://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images7/Boykin_Spaniel_AbiIMAGE351.jpg


----------



## jeoestreich

For some reason the name Cocoa Puff jumped into my head.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Once I saw the pic, I love the name Susie Q! Such an adorable breed! :)


----------



## babyjla

Haha, I don't think my hubby would go for Susie Q. Although I have had a lot of people suggest that name! I've thought about Coco, but it just seems so obvious lol. Its so hard deciding!


----------



## dodgercpkl

What about doing something like Cinnamon? My dog is named Ginger (Gingi for short). :)


----------



## jeoestreich

You could do the opposite and call your dog Vanilla or Snowy or something like that.


----------



## babyjla

Haha, that would be funny. Name her snowball lol. My husband HATES everything cinnamon! I should sooo name her that! lol. Then when he says "I HATE CINNAMON!" I can prove him wrong lol.


----------



## dodgercpkl

lol That'd be funny! What about Snickerdoodle? (can you tell I'm trying to think of brown item names? )


----------



## babyjla

Lol, yes! Awe thats kinda cute. We could call her "Snickers" for short...Hmmmm! :D


----------



## dodgercpkl

babyjla said:


> Lol, yes! Awe thats kinda cute. We could call her "Snickers" for short...Hmmmm! :D

I like it! :)


----------



## babyjla

Mee tooo! Now to run it by the Hubbs when he gets home lol


----------



## Sammylou2905

babyjla said:


> Mee tooo! Now to run it by the Hubbs when he gets home lol

Agree snickerdoodle seems ace!


----------



## Sammylou2905

Ok this is a MAJOR overshare so do apologise but I know you girlies on here will understand :blush:

For the first time ever (not ever no doubt but first time ive noticed) I think my body is telling me it's ovulating!!! Lots of stuff shall we say in the pants area and looks totally right for baby!

Im guessing you girlies can guess what I'll be doing this evening :happydance:


----------



## babyjla

Haha, whooot whoooot!! I just got AF this morning. Uck, I was happy though. That means new cycle starting and the Provera did its job! Tomorrow I'll be starting the Clomid, take it CD 2-6. Then back to all the OPK's and waiting for ovulation! Hope you catch the egg sammylou!!


----------



## Sammylou2905

Well like you said, as bad as AF is, at least it means back to trying and getting all positive again.

Me too on the egg thing, I could not have done any more this month if i tried and at least I have that in my mind! Though not sure DH was impressed at being told we were going to BD tonight weather he liked it or not! :haha:


----------



## babyjla

Ahaha! My hubby would love it! But not tonight, thats for sure lol. As soon as I woke up this morning I knew it was the day, and he rolled over and tried to fool around. I had to shut him down REAL quick haha. He'll get his time :D


----------



## Sammylou2905

See you do better than me. For some reason just before AF I get really horny and usually happens that BD sets off AF, so embarrasing! :blush:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Sammylou2905 said:


> Ok this is a MAJOR overshare so do apologise but I know you girlies on here will understand :blush:
> 
> For the first time ever (not ever no doubt but first time ive noticed) I think my body is telling me it's ovulating!!! Lots of stuff shall we say in the pants area and looks totally right for baby!
> 
> Im guessing you girlies can guess what I'll be doing this evening :happydance:

Wooohooo!!! That's awesome! I hope you catch the egg! :)



babyjla said:


> Haha, whooot whoooot!! I just got AF this morning. Uck, I was happy though. That means new cycle starting and the Provera did its job! Tomorrow I'll be starting the Clomid, take it CD 2-6. Then back to all the OPK's and waiting for ovulation! Hope you catch the egg sammylou!!

Yay for a new start! :)



Sammylou2905 said:


> See you do better than me. For some reason just before AF I get really horny and usually happens that BD sets off AF, so embarrasing! :blush:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## babyjla

LOL, well thats happened to me before too! We BD'd for a LONG time two nights ago and I though AF had started, but it was just spotting. I get really horny sometimes, but sometimes I just feel bloated and yucky. Like right now haha. So I'm not in an "I feel sexy lets BD" mood haha. 

And yes, YAY for new start!! Hopefully I'll get a pleasant surprise for the new year :D That would be nice.


----------



## babyjla

So we decided on a name for the puppy. We're going to call her "Trigger". My husband wanted something more of a "Gun Dog" type name, since he's wanting to train her to hunt. I think its kinda cute so I was okay with it. Anyways, I'm on CD 2, starting my clomid today! Whoop whoop! Super excited about it all. Hopefully this will be our cycle!


----------



## Sammylou2905

That's really cute, makes me think of only fools and horses though :winkwink:

back on the bd train then ;)


----------



## jeoestreich

I should have ovulated today or tomorrow. I had a lot of EWCM yesterday and a horrible headache. Hopefully this month is my month.


----------



## babyjla

Haha, my MIL hated it. I said "Well, YOUR son named her!" Haha. I think its kinda cute, but it does remind me of some old western movie or something lol. 

Yay ovulation!!! I hope you get your sticky bean this timeee!


----------



## Sammylou2905

jeoestreich said:


> I should have ovulated today or tomorrow. I had a lot of EWCM yesterday and a horrible headache. Hopefully this month is my month.

Fingers cross hun!

I had loads of EWCM yesterday too but none today, not sure if that's normall??

But had a headache from HELL today that wouldn't shift for love nor money and feel so tired that I could have gone straight to bed when I finished work at 5pm, so not good but at least the signs of ov are good!


----------



## babyjla

Heyyyy, just wondering how everyones cycles were going??? Any closer to a BFP? I hope haha!


----------



## Sammylou2905

I'm on CD 28 but my cyles usually are longer due to the joy of pcos!

Waiting to see if I've caught the egg, implantation etc. Was def ov last week so it's a waiting game now!


----------



## babyjla

Ohhh yay! I just finished my 2nd round of Clomid, should O next week!


----------



## dodgercpkl

babyjla said:


> Heyyyy, just wondering how everyones cycles were going??? Any closer to a BFP? I hope haha!

I think I'm back now to where we can actively ttc. Still maybe a tiny bit of barely there blood, but I'm thinking that will be gone by the end of the day. I hope. The last few days have driven me crazy with it getting really light and then coming back stronger and then going light again. 



Sammylou2905 said:


> I'm on CD 28 but my cyles usually are longer due to the joy of pcos!
> 
> Waiting to see if I've caught the egg, implantation etc. Was def ov last week so it's a waiting game now!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Sammylou2905

dodgercpkl said:


> babyjla said:
> 
> 
> Heyyyy, just wondering how everyones cycles were going??? Any closer to a BFP? I hope haha!
> 
> I think I'm back now to where we can actively ttc. Still maybe a tiny bit of barely there blood, but I'm thinking that will be gone by the end of the day. I hope. The last few days have driven me crazy with it getting really light and then coming back stronger and then going light again.
> 
> 
> 
> Sammylou2905 said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD 28 but my cyles usually are longer due to the joy of pcos!
> 
> Waiting to see if I've caught the egg, implantation etc. Was def ov last week so it's a waiting game now!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...

Thanks hun, lots of bd for you then babyjla


----------



## dodgercpkl

haha! To be fair, we already started. :blush: We missed each other! What can I say.... :)


----------



## babyjla

Haha, yesssss! Lots of BD! AF FINALLY left me today! I'm so happy! Haha. Dodgercpkl, sorry you have to be back in this forum/thread thingy :hugs: Maybe for the new year you'll get that sticky sticky bean! Hopefully God will humor us all and make it a GREAT new year :D That's good though that you are back at it already! Nothing wrong with that lol


----------



## Sammylou2905

Right so what do you think girlies, do I or do I not test for my bfp before xmas?? 

I think i OV friday so if I was, you'd think it tests positive.

My thoughts for as could be the best xmas present ever, of course the neg of that is i could be really down at xmas.

Then there is the xmas drinking, which of course we all have a glass or two at xmas so would rather know not to drink even one or two if I was, not tempting fate and all that!


----------



## babyjla

Ohhh thats tricky! You O'd on Friday the 9th? I'd say...Hmmm, I don't know. I agree it would be a FANTASTIC Christmas gift and put you in the BEST mood ever. But then again, if you got a neg...EVEN if it were falsely negative it would put you in a slump. And you'd probably have a drink or two because of the slump. Cause if you O'd on the 9th, you SHOULD get a BFP if you are, but then again it could be false neg. I'm not sure!! I would test though lol. Just because I wouldn't be able to wait!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Sammylou2905 said:


> Right so what do you think girlies, do I or do I not test for my bfp before xmas??
> 
> I think i OV friday so if I was, you'd think it tests positive.
> 
> My thoughts for as could be the best xmas present ever, of course the neg of that is i could be really down at xmas.
> 
> Then there is the xmas drinking, which of course we all have a glass or two at xmas so would rather know not to drink even one or two if I was, not tempting fate and all that!

From my experience with Thanksgiving and testing, I'd caution you to wait. But then I also know that if you are anything like me, you won't be able to because you'll want to know what it says and NOW. lol Just be forewarned that I got a bfn on Thanksgiving Day and it made my day a bit sadder because of it. Granted the Monday after was pretty happy but still. All I know is that I'm hoping and praying for you to get great news this cycle!!


----------



## Sammylou2905

Thanks guys!

Think i might go with caution and leave until new year, so long as I dont go ott and get steaming drunk, should still be ok!

If I start to get symptoms I may test before but in a case like this, with no af, no news is good news!

Thanks for all the positive words though, we have everything crossed this month and couldnt have done more if we tried!


----------



## Sammylou2905

This is completely off topic but this will make you guys laugh!

So night before last fell asleep at 9 on DH knee, was shattered. Woke up yesterday with really bad neck pain down one side, probably from sleeping funny and an old whiplash injury. Didn't sleep much if at all last night due to the pain, so at half 5, me and DH were wandering round my local 24hour supermarket for drugs and heat pads!!! Think that must be the definition of finding the one, someone who will get up with you in the middle of the night to get me drugs :haha:
I am sat working (ish) :blush: drinking my morning tea :coffee: in a high polo neck to support my neck heat pad with hair that looks like ive been dragged through a bush backwards and bags under my eyes I could go on holiday with!
Picture it now, and realise why my cats appear to be laughing at me!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Sammylou2905 said:


> This is completely off topic but this will make you guys laugh!
> 
> So night before last fell asleep at 9 on DH knee, was shattered. Woke up yesterday with really bad neck pain down one side, probably from sleeping funny and an old whiplash injury. Didn't sleep much if at all last night due to the pain, so at half 5, me and DH were wandering round my local 24hour supermarket for drugs and heat pads!!! Think that must be the definition of finding the one, someone who will get up with you in the middle of the night to get me drugs :haha:
> I am sat working (ish) :blush: drinking my morning tea :coffee: in a high polo neck to support my neck heat pad with hair that looks like ive been dragged through a bush backwards and bags under my eyes I could go on holiday with!
> Picture it now, and realise why my cats appear to be laughing at me!!

I definitely think that is the definition of the one!! :) I love hearing stories like that. I know one of the things that made me fall further in love with Anton was him cleaning up after me when I had one drink too many. :wacko: He did so with no complaints and still stayed with me the whole night to just talk with me!

I'm sorry you were in so much pain. I hope it's better this morning!


----------



## Sammylou2905

Thanks hun!

Yeah my DH has done that for me before too. I was ill all over the bathroom (made it to the bath, not the toilet!), had mess all over me, the room and he calmly stripped me off, put me to bed and cleaned it all up, we both have good ones huh!

Makes me really sad though that i wasted too much time on ex's who were unworthy. I almost got married before at 24 to someone who didnt treat me at all well though claimed to adore me! Adored me in the way that when i had my tonsils out he evicted me to the spare bedroom for two weeks as i smelt of infection and kept me awake and the final straw was when I had flu, fainted in boots getting medication (he wouldnt go for me!), got a real bad ear infection with it that had me rolling around in pain and after all that, in the new year, he kindly informed me that i'd ruined his xmas!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Let me tell you, I had a lucky escape there!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Sammylou2905 said:


> Thanks hun!
> 
> Yeah my DH has done that for me before too. I was ill all over the bathroom (made it to the bath, not the toilet!), had mess all over me, the room and he calmly stripped me off, put me to bed and cleaned it all up, we both have good ones huh!
> 
> Makes me really sad though that i wasted too much time on ex's who were unworthy. I almost got married before at 24 to someone who didnt treat me at all well though claimed to adore me! Adored me in the way that when i had my tonsils out he evicted me to the spare bedroom for two weeks as i smelt of infection and kept me awake and the final straw was when I had flu, fainted in boots getting medication (he wouldnt go for me!), got a real bad ear infection with it that had me rolling around in pain and after all that, in the new year, he kindly informed me that i'd ruined his xmas!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Let me tell you, I had a lucky escape there!!

Ugh. I had a few doozies too and it's amazing the vast difference in quality between Anton and the others. There's just no comparison! There isn't one other guy that I've dated that's treated me with the same level of respect and acceptance (and love!) of who I am. I've never once felt that I had to try and be someone else to get Anton to love me, and so many of the things about myself that I'm not all that thrilled about, he loves!

I thank God every day for helping me to dodge those bullets and guiding me to Anton.


----------



## babyjla

Haha, Sammylou your story made my morning  

Well, I am in the same boat as you ladies as far as dating some real dogs goes. I can't even fathom WHY I stayed with people who treated me like crap every day. Now that I'm with my hubby, I just don't see what the heck I was thinking! My hubby gives me the world, and would give me the clothes off his back in a heartbeat (although in the beginning when we were super young he was kind of a jerk lol). But he is the only person I can stand to be around 24/7 and I don't get sick of him. I don't need a few hours break from him, I don't WANT to be away from him ever. I'm perfectly content just hanging around the house with him doing absolutely nothing all day, and would rather do that than hang out with anyone else. He really is the one person I trust more than anyone else in the world! Love him to death, God did make a few good men out there. My hubby has shown me that! :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

babyjla said:


> Haha, Sammylou your story made my morning
> 
> Well, I am in the same boat as you ladies as far as dating some real dogs goes. I can't even fathom WHY I stayed with people who treated me like crap every day. Now that I'm with my hubby, I just don't see what the heck I was thinking! My hubby gives me the world, and would give me the clothes off his back in a heartbeat (although in the beginning when we were super young he was kind of a jerk lol). But he is the only person I can stand to be around 24/7 and I don't get sick of him. I don't need a few hours break from him, I don't WANT to be away from him ever. I'm perfectly content just hanging around the house with him doing absolutely nothing all day, and would rather do that than hang out with anyone else. He really is the one person I trust more than anyone else in the world! Love him to death, God did make a few good men out there. My hubby has shown me that! :)

Same here! I'm so glad that all of us ladies have amazing men! :)


----------



## BH2010

Hello ladies :) Its been quite a while since I've posted anything. Reason being I haven't even visited this site in a while. I just popped on to see if any of you lovely ladies had gotten your :BFP: and noticed babyjla asked about me. 

Just skimmed really quick but wanted to say yay for getting a puppy babyjla. Trigger is a really cue name. 

So sorry for getting that positive dodger but it not sticking. My heart breaks for you as i can just imagine the letdown! I hope you get that sticky bean soon!

Sorry for just leaving so abruptly. At the end of Nov I finally had my appt with a fertility specialist. She asked me a handful of questions, asked a few questions about hubby, and after taking one look at his SA results (after telling her we were waiting for the results of 2 more) told me our only chance for conceiving most likely would be IVF. His count was really low but I was expecting her to at least try to figure out why, if anything else was wrong with me, but no. IVF. End of story according to her. I left really upset, and so dejected. IVF is just not an option for us. I've taken that stand right from the start of our journey. So after a while I decided I could be depressed for the rest of my life cause having a baby was just not gonna happen, or I could accept it and move on. I moved on. That's why I just stopped coming here. There was no point in talking about pregnancy and symptom spotting and getting myself more and more depressed. And it really helped. I stopped obsessing. Stopped temping. Stopped symptom spotting. And I have actually felt pretty good about it all. We had talked about adoption already and I figure that's where we'll end up.

fast forward to yesterday, my husband had his follow up appt with the urologist and got the results back from his last 2 SA's. Everything is going up! YAY! His count went form 4 million with 1% morphology, to 5% with 8% morphology to 8 million and now 12 million. Don't know the morphology for the last 2. The doc said to just keep trying but he's doing some blood work to see if there's a reason. But the fact its going up has him hopeful we can still conceive one day :) 

Anyway, sorry for the novel. Just wanted to update. I probably won't check this site very often as I have felt really good the last few weeks just letting it all go. If it happens it happens, if not, my life will go on.

Wishing lots and lots of :dust: all your ways. Praying you all get your sticky :BFP: soon!


----------



## babyjla

Oh wow, thats a lot of news to take in! I'll keep hope for you that you do get your BFP too! And hopefully when you do you'll come back to us lol. And we are very excited about the puppy, she's a handful already though!


----------



## dodgercpkl

BH2010 said:


> Hello ladies :) Its been quite a while since I've posted anything. Reason being I haven't even visited this site in a while. I just popped on to see if any of you lovely ladies had gotten your :BFP: and noticed babyjla asked about me.
> 
> Just skimmed really quick but wanted to say yay for getting a puppy babyjla. Trigger is a really cue name.
> 
> So sorry for getting that positive dodger but it not sticking. My heart breaks for you as i can just imagine the letdown! I hope you get that sticky bean soon!
> 
> Sorry for just leaving so abruptly. At the end of Nov I finally had my appt with a fertility specialist. She asked me a handful of questions, asked a few questions about hubby, and after taking one look at his SA results (after telling her we were waiting for the results of 2 more) told me our only chance for conceiving most likely would be IVF. His count was really low but I was expecting her to at least try to figure out why, if anything else was wrong with me, but no. IVF. End of story according to her. I left really upset, and so dejected. IVF is just not an option for us. I've taken that stand right from the start of our journey. So after a while I decided I could be depressed for the rest of my life cause having a baby was just not gonna happen, or I could accept it and move on. I moved on. That's why I just stopped coming here. There was no point in talking about pregnancy and symptom spotting and getting myself more and more depressed. And it really helped. I stopped obsessing. Stopped temping. Stopped symptom spotting. And I have actually felt pretty good about it all. We had talked about adoption already and I figure that's where we'll end up.
> 
> fast forward to yesterday, my husband had his follow up appt with the urologist and got the results back from his last 2 SA's. Everything is going up! YAY! His count went form 4 million with 1% morphology, to 5% with 8% morphology to 8 million and now 12 million. Don't know the morphology for the last 2. The doc said to just keep trying but he's doing some blood work to see if there's a reason. But the fact its going up has him hopeful we can still conceive one day :)
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the novel. Just wanted to update. I probably won't check this site very often as I have felt really good the last few weeks just letting it all go. If it happens it happens, if not, my life will go on.
> 
> Wishing lots and lots of :dust: all your ways. Praying you all get your sticky :BFP: soon!

I'm glad your hubby's numbers started heading up! When I read about the low numbers/motility my first thought was, hmmm... I wonder if they have tried the sperm cocktail yet? I also wouldn't give up. The FS you saw isn't the end all be all. See if you can get a 2nd or 3rd opinion! I'd bet anything that the change in SA results will change the opinions as well. All my best to you and you are very much in my prayers!


----------



## Sammylou2905

Agree with the rest of the girls hun and just one positive thing for you here...
My auntie and uncle were told 0 chance of them ever getting pregnant naturally due to my uncles low sperm count. They wouldnt even use his little swimmers for ivf! So, my auntie went on to have two beautiful girls with the aid of a doner, annon I assume.

Low and behold the pressure was off and a few years after their last girl, the accident we all know and love as my cousin james came along :) Only found out all this recenlty as she wanted to give me hope when we were at our lowest after just being diagnosed!


----------



## babyjla

Oh wow, that is crazy. Yeah I don't think I'd give up over low sperm count or slow swimmers. I'd just let it take its course and be done with it. Since I KNOW its a problem with me though, we can do whatever it takes to fix it haha.


----------



## Sammylou2905

Wow girls, my pain from the other day was nothing, its just got worse!

So i managed to sleep Wednesday night thanks to the aid of strong drugs. Well at 2am last night, they came back to bite me! My drugs had set my IBS off, 2am came with sleeplessness, cold sweats, almost passing out and stomach ache from hell!

Resting on sofa this evening while DH is off getting very very drunk on his xmas do, what a life eh!


----------



## babyjla

:( Awee, sorry your sick! And sorry your hubby's getting drunk lol. Maybe it'll bring you some good laughs and take your mind off not feeling well lol. I haven't felt too good today myself. I've had the worst sinus headache all day, and my throats been sore. Great time to get sick too, my mom's bday is tomorrow and Christmas is literally like one week away!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Sammylou2905 said:


> Wow girls, my pain from the other day was nothing, its just got worse!
> 
> So i managed to sleep Wednesday night thanks to the aid of strong drugs. Well at 2am last night, they came back to bite me! My drugs had set my IBS off, 2am came with sleeplessness, cold sweats, almost passing out and stomach ache from hell!
> 
> Resting on sofa this evening while DH is off getting very very drunk on his xmas do, what a life eh!




babyjla said:


> :( Awee, sorry your sick! And sorry your hubby's getting drunk lol. Maybe it'll bring you some good laughs and take your mind off not feeling well lol. I haven't felt too good today myself. I've had the worst sinus headache all day, and my throats been sore. Great time to get sick too, my mom's bday is tomorrow and Christmas is literally like one week away!

Awww... I hope you both feel better! 

I was lucky and had a pretty good day all in all. The news I got helped, though it also made me a bit paranoid. lol I kept worrying whenever I had to go to the bathroom afraid I would see spotting again!


----------



## babyjla

Thanks  I've been feeling a little bit better today, it was my mom's bday and we went up there and spent time with them. It was a lot of fun  When do you find out for sure what all is going on? I can't wait to hear the news!


----------



## Sammylou2905

Had a bit of a strange one this weekend girlies.
So yesterday morning got what felt like "the pains", had a bit of a sigh, realised was xmas, no time to be down and we'll keep bding in the new year. So kept checking all day, no AF. Went to bed last night and didn't even attempt to take my bra off my boobs were that sore! Today when i had to get a shower with them unsupported, hurt like hell!
No tummy cramps today so not sure what the hell is going off!!! Not symtom spotting at all as I have broke my own heart too many times doing that and of course know so many are the same for pg as for af.
Keep watching this space...!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Sammylou2905 said:


> Had a bit of a strange one this weekend girlies.
> So yesterday morning got what felt like "the pains", had a bit of a sigh, realised was xmas, no time to be down and we'll keep bding in the new year. So kept checking all day, no AF. Went to bed last night and didn't even attempt to take my bra off my boobs were that sore! Today when i had to get a shower with them unsupported, hurt like hell!
> No tummy cramps today so not sure what the hell is going off!!! Not symtom spotting at all as I have broke my own heart too many times doing that and of course know so many are the same for pg as for af.
> Keep watching this space...!

Ooooh! Was AF due today? I'm totally hoping praying and crossing everything I can for you! :D


----------



## Sammylou2905

Well because of the wonderful world of PCOS, Im never sure when AF is due.

I think if its 2 weeks past ov, its due this friday so thanks for the crossed fingers, mine are too! My DH keeps joking that he doesnt need to get me a pressie as he's already given me a baby :haha:


----------



## babyjla

Hahaha, thats cute. Its good to have a positive attitude about it! And its sounding good so far :D


----------



## Sammylou2905

Well guys I'm out this month!

AF came yesterday, had a good cry about it :cry: now just getting on with it, it is Christmas after all!

Decided we are going to get a check up after xmas just to make sure it isn't my tubes or anything and carry on bd'ing into the new year!
x


----------



## babyjla

Aweee, I'm sorry Sammylou :( that sucks! I had O pains yesterday and had some ovulation spotting a few days before so I think I O'd yesterday or today. But my OPK's are still neg...Not sure. I had a dark-ish line the day before yesterday. So maybe I just missed the daggum positive AGAIN. I havent been as into it this month as last month. Just kinda going with the flow. We'll see!


----------



## Sammylou2905

Hi guys

Just wanted to nip on and see how everyone's xmas's were?

Had a busy one, very busy, which of course has resulted in being tired, run down and now full of cold :wacko:

To be honest, and I never thought Id say it, we've been sooo grateful for the time just me and DH to relax after the the holidays, im grateful we have no little ones at present lol!

Got our holiday booked too so lots to look forward to :happydance: Decided that as much as we'd love a bump, if i'm with the man of my dreams the rest of my life, ive been handed a pretty sweet card. :kiss:

Merry xmas to all and if i dont get on before, happy new year!


----------



## babyjla

Hey Sammylou! Sorry your sick :( I just got over a cold too. Christmas was great, I actually have family at my home now and boy am I worn out! We were all looking at cute baby room designs and whatnot, and I absolutely love peanuts. They have so many CUTE peanuts things on amazon.com and I am STOKED. I can't wait to have a little one so I can decorate a room. I'm still pretty stoked, and I can't wait to get to test! Ahhh, I hope we caught it this time, if not there's always next month I guess. I agree though that even if it never does happen, I've got a pretty good thing with just my hubby. But I don't know that I'd ever be satisfied with that....Anyways, HAPPY NEW YEARRRR! Hope its fun!


----------



## Godsjewel

Hello ladies!!! I'm a newbie to this site:winkwink:. So here is a little background of my LTTTC....Dh and I have been ttc for 4 and 1/2 years, I have mild endometriosis and had surgery twice to remove it along with cysts on my ovaries. The last surgery was in October. We did 2 IUI's before the surgery with no luck, and now I'm in the tww on the second IUI after surgery. Today I am 7 dpiui and have some weird things going on with my body. On 3 dpo I started to spot light pink and since then have had brown spotting, which lightly appears on a pantyliner. Been feeling gassy and bloated as well. Anyone have anything like happen to them?


----------



## babyjla

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE! 

Welcome Godsjewel  That's a long time to be ttc...But I feel your pain. I almost feel like it doesn't matter how long you have been ttc, the wait is super hard. Well, idk. I think if you've been ttc for like a few months maybe its not so bad. But once you hit a few years its hard. I'm still in my tww, so I'm going crazy. But I've had family here visiting for the past week and I havent really been thinking about it a whole lot. I only got a few more days til testing! Hopefully we'll get a new years surprise, but I guess we'll hafta see. So far I haven't had any symptom like things this go round, besides CM. I've had lots of EWCM. So I guess we'll just hafta wait and seeeee


----------



## Godsjewel

babyjla said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!
> 
> Welcome Godsjewel  That's a long time to be ttc...But I feel your pain. I almost feel like it doesn't matter how long you have been ttc, the wait is super hard. Well, idk. I think if you've been ttc for like a few months maybe its not so bad. But once you hit a few years its hard. I'm still in my tww, so I'm going crazy. But I've had family here visiting for the past week and I havent really been thinking about it a whole lot. I only got a few more days til testing! Hopefully we'll get a new years surprise, but I guess we'll hafta see. So far I haven't had any symptom like things this go round, besides CM. I've had lots of EWCM. So I guess we'll just hafta wait and seeeee

Happy new year!
Thanks for the welcome :flower:
Sometimes i think I should get a patience award for all this waiting :laugh2:
Right now I know about 11 women that are pregnant and had no problems conceiving. Both of my sister-in-laws are pregnant with their second child. Last year they got pregnant 6 months apart and everyone kept saying to me, "you're next!!!"... If only that were true, now they're both pregnant with their second child. I just long for the day to be able to go through the whole pregnancy experience, sometimes it feels like it will never happen :cry:
I'm glad I found this site, it's hard talking to others that don't know what I'm going through, they just keep saying it will happen.


----------



## babyjla

Yeah, I get what you're saying. It deff helps to talk to people who actually know what you are going through. Everyone always says to just stay patient and it'll happen. Just wait, in Gods time it'll happen. But I have a very logical mind. I look at it like this, some women never get to have children. And usually those women are the ones that want them most. So I have to be realistic with myself and know that even though I'm trying and want it sooo badly, it may not happen. I cannot afford IUI or Invitro. Those are not an option for me and my hubby, atleast not right now. And I don't want to have children when I'm older and stuff, but I just try to stay positive. I know I've ovulated on the clomid, I just don't know if we've caught the egg. In October/November I had SO many symptoms and I honestly thought that we had gotten preggy. But I kept getting negative tests and my DR said that I should just start the provera again, and try again this round. He said normal healthy couples get preggo in three months, so if I don't then the clomid isn't going to work with us. But I always heard it was 6 months to a year. And if I'm ovulating I think thats a better chance of conceiving than if I'm NOT ovulating. But I'll have to discuss that with my doctor when this cycle is up. I'm supposed to test in a few days, and I havent had the first symptom. So who knows. I have had lots of EWCM, but I had that last cycle too, so I'm not focusing on it haha. :wacko:


----------



## Godsjewel

babyjla said:


> Yeah, I get what you're saying. It deff helps to talk to people who actually know what you are going through. Everyone always says to just stay patient and it'll happen. Just wait, in Gods time it'll happen. But I have a very logical mind. I look at it like this, some women never get to have children. And usually those women are the ones that want them most. So I have to be realistic with myself and know that even though I'm trying and want it sooo badly, it may not happen. I cannot afford IUI or Invitro. Those are not an option for me and my hubby, atleast not right now. And I don't want to have children when I'm older and stuff, but I just try to stay positive. I know I've ovulated on the clomid, I just don't know if we've caught the egg. In October/November I had SO many symptoms and I honestly thought that we had gotten preggy. But I kept getting negative tests and my DR said that I should just start the provera again, and try again this round. He said normal healthy couples get preggo in three months, so if I don't then the clomid isn't going to work with us. But I always heard it was 6 months to a year. And if I'm ovulating I think thats a better chance of conceiving than if I'm NOT ovulating. But I'll have to discuss that with my doctor when this cycle is up. I'm supposed to test in a few days, and I havent had the first symptom. So who knows. I have had lots of EWCM, but I had that last cycle too, so I'm not focusing on it haha. :wacko:

My doctor said after a year it would classify as infertility. Im glad you're staying positive, I do my best to since I'm truly blessed to have Taylor in my life. Tay is my stepdaughter and is 9 yrs old. She has been in my life since she was 3. I consider her mine even though I didn't give birth to her, she lives with us 100% of the time. She is an amazing girl and my hero...she beat cancer when she was 3 and then when she was 4, came through from an infection in her blood. The thing that gets me upset is her birth mom isn't around and has issues, she rarely calls or sees Tay. Again, I love her to pieces and am glad God has blessed me with her. She told me maybe God gave her to me since I didn't have any kids and me to her since her mom isn't around :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Godsjewel said:


> Happy new year!
> Thanks for the welcome :flower:
> Sometimes i think I should get a patience award for all this waiting :laugh2:
> Right now I know about 11 women that are pregnant and had no problems conceiving. Both of my sister-in-laws are pregnant with their second child. Last year they got pregnant 6 months apart and everyone kept saying to me, "you're next!!!"... If only that were true, now they're both pregnant with their second child. I just long for the day to be able to go through the whole pregnancy experience, sometimes it feels like it will never happen :cry:
> I'm glad I found this site, it's hard talking to others that don't know what I'm going through, they just keep saying it will happen.

Welcome! Waiting sucks and I hated being told that it would happen when it happened. I know in my head that that is true, but it's just NOT what you want to hear when you are waiting for so long. *hugs* My wait wasn't as long as yours, but it was short lived as I suffered a miscarriage a couple of weeks ago um... sortof. Hopefully this New Year will see all of us LTTTC ladies getting our baby bumps will nice sticky beans!



Sammylou2905 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just wanted to nip on and see how everyone's xmas's were?
> 
> Had a busy one, very busy, which of course has resulted in being tired, run down and now full of cold :wacko:
> 
> To be honest, and I never thought Id say it, we've been sooo grateful for the time just me and DH to relax after the the holidays, im grateful we have no little ones at present lol!
> 
> Got our holiday booked too so lots to look forward to :happydance: Decided that as much as we'd love a bump, if i'm with the man of my dreams the rest of my life, ive been handed a pretty sweet card. :kiss:
> 
> Merry xmas to all and if i dont get on before, happy new year!

The day itself was nice, spent with family, but I have to say that overall, my Christmas and end of 2011 pretty well blew. I don't know if you follow my ttc thread at all, but basically when I thought I'd originally had a miscarriage, I really did, but it was a partial one.... which is why my numbers started growing. So now my numbers have started slowing down very very quickly and it's just a matter of time before they start falling. The technical bit is that it's termed as a chemical pregnancy, so the baby died pretty much as soon as it was conceived. That's why my numbers were so low to begin with. Anyway, I'm hoping now that my numbers drop to zero on their own (rather then because of a shot or pill or d&c) and we can get on with trying again very soon. 

I'm glad to hear that you had a great Christmas and that you are taking a relaxed attitude about everything! I wish I could do that... They say that when you are least expecting it is when it will show up, but I just can't get myself to relax about it all! Sorry to hear you are sick. I hope you get better soon!



babyjla said:


> Hey Sammylou! Sorry your sick :( I just got over a cold too. Christmas was great, I actually have family at my home now and boy am I worn out! We were all looking at cute baby room designs and whatnot, and I absolutely love peanuts. They have so many CUTE peanuts things on amazon.com and I am STOKED. I can't wait to have a little one so I can decorate a room. I'm still pretty stoked, and I can't wait to get to test! Ahhh, I hope we caught it this time, if not there's always next month I guess. I agree though that even if it never does happen, I've got a pretty good thing with just my hubby. But I don't know that I'd ever be satisfied with that....Anyways, HAPPY NEW YEARRRR! Hope its fun!

*hugs* I'm sorry to hear that you are sick. I hope you get better soon hun!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Godsjewel said:


> My doctor said after a year it would classify as infertility. Im glad you're staying positive, I do my best to since I'm truly blessed to have Taylor in my life. Tay is my stepdaughter and is 9 yrs old. She has been in my life since she was 3. I consider her mine even though I didn't give birth to her, she lives with us 100% of the time. She is an amazing girl and my hero...she beat cancer when she was 3 and then when she was 4, came through from an infection in her blood. The thing that gets me upset is her birth mom isn't around and has issues, she rarely calls or sees Tay. Again, I love her to pieces and am glad God has blessed me with her. She told me maybe God gave her to me since I didn't have any kids and me to her since her mom isn't around :hugs:


Awww! That's awesome! I love that the 2 of you are so close. *hugs* I'm glad you have her in your life!


----------



## Godsjewel

dodgercpkl said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> My doctor said after a year it would classify as infertility. Im glad you're staying positive, I do my best to since I'm truly blessed to have Taylor in my life. Tay is my stepdaughter and is 9 yrs old. She has been in my life since she was 3. I consider her mine even though I didn't give birth to her, she lives with us 100% of the time. She is an amazing girl and my hero...she beat cancer when she was 3 and then when she was 4, came through from an infection in her blood. The thing that gets me upset is her birth mom isn't around and has issues, she rarely calls or sees Tay. Again, I love her to pieces and am glad God has blessed me with her. She told me maybe God gave her to me since I didn't have any kids and me to her since her mom isn't around :hugs:
> 
> 
> Awww! That's awesome! I love that the 2 of you are so close. *hugs* I'm glad you have her in your life!Click to expand...

Thanks hun!
I'm so sorry about your loss, I have never experienced that and pray you won't have to go through that again. Praying for a really, really sticky bean for you :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Godsjewel said:


> Thanks hun!
> I'm so sorry about your loss, I have never experienced that and pray you won't have to go through that again. Praying for a really, really sticky bean for you :hugs:

Thank you! It's been a rollercoaster for sure, and one that I'll probably be on to some effect for a long long time, but it's also been good in some very small ways - like knowing that I CAN get pregnant. I truly hope you never have to experience a mc. :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

dodgercpkl said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun!
> I'm so sorry about your loss, I have never experienced that and pray you won't have to go through that again. Praying for a really, really sticky bean for you :hugs:
> 
> Thank you! It's been a rollercoaster for sure, and one that I'll probably be on to some effect for a long long time, but it's also been good in some very small ways - like knowing that I CAN get pregnant. I truly hope you never have to experience a mc. :hugs:Click to expand...

Funny you said that, I was thinking of writing that its kind of a blessing to know you can get pregnant, but I didn't know if that was appropriate to say. God gives us only what we can handle, plus you can help others by what you have experienced.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Godsjewel said:


> Funny you said that, I was thinking of writing that its kind of a blessing to know you can get pregnant, but I didn't know if that was appropriate to say. God gives us only what we can handle, plus you can help others by what you have experienced.

Depends on the day as to whether I take it well or not, I think. :) I do know logically that it's true, but it's hard sometimes to see any good in this. I love helping others with my experiences, but I'm not sure how much I can do that with this. Maybe better then I expect, maybe not. I think time will tell in that. I do hope you are right though! :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

dodgercpkl said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Funny you said that, I was thinking of writing that its kind of a blessing to know you can get pregnant, but I didn't know if that was appropriate to say. God gives us only what we can handle, plus you can help others by what you have experienced.
> 
> Depends on the day as to whether I take it well or not, I think. :) I do know logically that it's true, but it's hard sometimes to see any good in this. I love helping others with my experiences, but I'm not sure how much I can do that with this. Maybe better then I expect, maybe not. I think time will tell in that. I do hope you are right though! :flower:Click to expand...

It's going to be amazing the day you get your BFP and look back at what you've been through. Just keep positive as much as you can. I sometimes have to think of it this way, there are friends of mine that are dying to be in a relationship and get married and have yet found the right one, I'm thankful everyday for my prince charming, even though I have yet to see a BFP, I have a loving, trustworthy, loyal husband and that's definitely something to be happy about.


----------



## babyjla

Aweee, that's so sweet that you've got a little one (well sort of) lol. And wow, she must be a very strong little girl too! My father went through having cancer at a young age and he's always had a hard time health wise. I never experienced anything like it, but I can only imagine it has to be hard. And I agree, sometimes its hard to be upset about not being preggy when you have someone as wonderful as I have. My hubby gives me anything in the world, and if I can never have children I know I've got a good thing. But I think what hurts me the most is the fact that he wants children as badly as I do, and there's nothing stopping him from getting that but me. It hurts him too every month when we get a BFN, but he stays strong for me and pushes me forward. I just can't wait for the day when I can come home and say "Babe, you're FINALLY going to be a father!" He's going to absolutely fall out lol


----------



## Godsjewel

babyjla said:


> Aweee, that's so sweet that you've got a little one (well sort of) lol. And wow, she must be a very strong little girl too! My father went through having cancer at a young age and he's always had a hard time health wise. I never experienced anything like it, but I can only imagine it has to be hard. And I agree, sometimes its hard to be upset about not being preggy when you have someone as wonderful as I have. My hubby gives me anything in the world, and if I can never have children I know I've got a good thing. But I think what hurts me the most is the fact that he wants children as badly as I do, and there's nothing stopping him from getting that but me. It hurts him too every month when we get a BFN, but he stays strong for me and pushes me forward. I just can't wait for the day when I can come home and say "Babe, you're FINALLY going to be a father!" He's going to absolutely fall out lol

Yay for the wonderful men in our life!!!! Tay still gets bloodwork done to make sure her white blood cells are good. So far she is doing fantastic.

Tay was born from a one-night stand kind of deal with a woman he knew, my dh didn't even know he was a father until she was a couple months old. I would love to get a BFP so he can experience the whole pregnancy thing, this would be such a wonderful gift.


----------



## babyjla

Yeah, my hubby and I were both still in high school when we met. He didn't have any children, and neither did I. We've talked about adoption, if this doesn't work out for us. But I would love to experience a life growing inside of me, even if I ever only get to have one child.


----------



## Sammylou2905

Hi all

Where did everyone go on here?? All went quiet!

Are we all still out there bd like crazy??


----------



## dodgercpkl

Sammylou2905 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Where did everyone go on here?? All went quiet!
> 
> Are we all still out there bd like crazy??

Sorry! It's tougher for me to post as much as I did since I started classes. I lurker more then post recently. BUT! Ofc I'm still bd'ing like crazy!!! :haha::haha::haha: In fact, it would appear that I've *maybe* ovulated and am in the tww! I got tentative ch's with today's temp and I'm soooo hoping that it's correct since we got a lot of bd in. :D

How are things with you?


----------



## Sammylou2905

[/QUOTE]

Sorry! It's tougher for me to post as much as I did since I started classes. I lurker more then post recently. BUT! Ofc I'm still bd'ing like crazy!!! :haha::haha::haha: In fact, it would appear that I've *maybe* ovulated and am in the tww! I got tentative ch's with today's temp and I'm soooo hoping that it's correct since we got a lot of bd in. :D

How are things with you?[/QUOTE]

Maybe well done to you then! :happydance:

Well last time i posted I had been ill most of xmas. It didn't get any better! I felt a bit better then in one week (it sounds so fake but this REALLY) happeneded:

Saturday night: stopped at my friends whose second baby is a sleeping nightmare, no sleep
Sunday: started with a water infection at 3am (monday am), didn't get back to sleep so booked day off work
Monday: During the day I started with really weird shooting pains in my left hand, by the end of the day they were really killing me! At 5am i was crying on the bedroom floor trying to get dressed to go to the supermarket and get some strong drugs, my hubby put me on sofa and went for me, bless his sole! I got to sleep at 7 - 9 and then worked all day.
Wednesday: by the time I got up after little sleep, AGAIN due to the pain in my hand, i finally gave in and took rest of week off sick as Id got a cold, ear infection and was coughing up my lungs!!!

Week after that all hell broke lose at work as we were really behind on one of our contracts, so since then (two weeks ago) I've been doing pretty much 10 hours days and working both days at the weekend!!!

I am so beyond tired, have barely touched my DH poor man so if i was pg, would be a miracle this month. However, I know having pcos being "late" is normal, however I had got it down to once a month cycle. At moment, I'm on day 42, I havent had a cycle this LONG is a waaaay long time. Im so tired from work id have no idea if i was tired because of being pg.

I know for a fact im either pg or due on as my boobs (sorry this is tmi) are HUGE, well to me anyway. Being only 5ft they do stand out a bit at the best of times, now I feel like I have a fake pair :haha:

So at the minute, its a waiting game! I dont want to test as for a girl with pcos, its early days and every singel time i think i am and test, i get my p the same day!!

x


----------



## dodgercpkl

OMG! What a horrible time you've been through! I hope everything calms down at work and that you are finally truly feeling better. Did they find out what was causing so much pain in your hand?

Fingers crossed that it's pregnancy rather then AF! When do you think you might test? I can get not wanting too though...


----------



## babyjla

Hahaha, hi Sammylou! I started school too so its harder to get on here. I don't spend as much time on here lol. I've been trying to focus on school work and everything. I don't know that I O'd this cycle or not...I never got a +OPK, but on 1/24 I had a lot of fertile CM. And we have been BDing like crazy so if there's a chance then we've got a pretty good one I think haha. I've got one more week before I'm supposed to test, but thats based on a normal 28day cycle which I do not have. So....we'll see haha. I have been pretty lazy the past few days. I just havent had energy to do a whole lot, and I can't quit yawning. But I'm not even considering that a sign. Other than that there have been absolutely no symptoms, and I'm trying SUPER hard not to symptom spot!


----------



## Sammylou2905

Well girls im now on day 47, sore boobs a go go, headache from hell, tired ALL the time and still no p...!

Still not wanting to test but not sure what to do now.

I've done soooo much ot at work that the tiredness and headaches im putting down to that and the sore boobs i must be due AF.

Trying very hard not to get :happydance: and actually with us going to amsterdam in less than two weeks being pg this time would be highly inconvieniet, lol doesnt it always happen that way.!!


----------



## babyjla

Hahaha, sounds like you need to test!! Wow, Amsterdam sounds fun lol. Well for the last few days I have had a VERY light period (well what I am assuming is a period). Its really been spotting since last week on Friday, and its mostly just been a brownish discharge. Which I'm not due for AF til this Friday coming, so it is def a little strange. One time when I went to the ladies room there was bright red blood when I wiped, but other than that nothing. Its not even enough to wear a tampon, just a panty liner. It's sort of aggravating really lol. But its sounding like things are looking good for you!! Super excited to hear as soon as you test!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Sammylou2905 said:


> Well girls im now on day 47, sore boobs a go go, headache from hell, tired ALL the time and still no p...!
> 
> Still not wanting to test but not sure what to do now.
> 
> I've done soooo much ot at work that the tiredness and headaches im putting down to that and the sore boobs i must be due AF.
> 
> Trying very hard not to get :happydance: and actually with us going to amsterdam in less than two weeks being pg this time would be highly inconvieniet, lol doesnt it always happen that way.!!

Definitely TEST!! Amsterdam is sooo much fun! Are you doing anything fun while you are there?



babyjla said:


> Hahaha, sounds like you need to test!! Wow, Amsterdam sounds fun lol. Well for the last few days I have had a VERY light period (well what I am assuming is a period). Its really been spotting since last week on Friday, and its mostly just been a brownish discharge. Which I'm not due for AF til this Friday coming, so it is def a little strange. One time when I went to the ladies room there was bright red blood when I wiped, but other than that nothing. Its not even enough to wear a tampon, just a panty liner. It's sort of aggravating really lol. But its sounding like things are looking good for you!! Super excited to hear as soon as you test!!

Sounds like you and I are having the exact same issue! The first day that I thought I had it, there was bright red blood and a fair bit of it - on only one wipe though. The rest of the day and since then, it's varied from very very light to just very light, and definitely not needing anything more then a liner - if that even! But my tests have been negative so far (I managed to get one in yesterday), so I have no clue what's going on...


----------



## Sammylou2905

Well guys, test came up negative!

Because of my hol, not too upset this month though I did have a good cry the other day.

Plan to do LOTS of fun things in amsterdam lol!

Just wish the af would come now as I need to get my blood test done to get re referred to the fertility specialist and my hormones are making me crazy, to say I swing from high to low is the understatment. I have back ache, huge sore boobs and im soo tired. Just come already!!!

Poor you two with your odd bleeding! Aren't our bodies great!


----------



## babyjla

Sorry your test was neg sammylou. Atleast you can have all the fun you want in Amsterdam!! Hahaha, I got AF this morning around 5am. Wonderful thing to wake up to. And boyyyyyyy, is she MAD. I'm very uncomfortable today. I am extremely happy though that she reared her ugly head on her own! I didn't have to take medication this time to bring it on, and I'm feeling pretty good about that. I'm pretty sure I've decided to just take it easy for a while and not worry about taking provera and clomid for a little while. I've decided after what happened last month, I really don't want to take provera anyways. And I truely believe that maybe God is trying to give me a hint to just trust Him and it will happen. So since I did get a period on my own, thats exactly what I'm going to do. I'm gonna get healthy, lose this weight, and quit using my PCOS as a crutch. I hate having that label, that condition. And there's nothing I can do about it, but try and work around it. I'm gonna outsmart that dumb ole condition haha. Anyways, sorry about the rant  How's things going for you dodger? Any signs of AF yet?


----------



## Sammylou2905

babyjla said:


> Sorry your test was neg sammylou. Atleast you can have all the fun you want in Amsterdam!! Hahaha, I got AF this morning around 5am. Wonderful thing to wake up to. And boyyyyyyy, is she MAD. I'm very uncomfortable today. I am extremely happy though that she reared her ugly head on her own! I didn't have to take medication this time to bring it on, and I'm feeling pretty good about that. I'm pretty sure I've decided to just take it easy for a while and not worry about taking provera and clomid for a little while. I've decided after what happened last month, I really don't want to take provera anyways. And I truely believe that maybe God is trying to give me a hint to just trust Him and it will happen. So since I did get a period on my own, thats exactly what I'm going to do. I'm gonna get healthy, lose this weight, and quit using my PCOS as a crutch. I hate having that label, that condition. And there's nothing I can do about it, but try and work around it. I'm gonna outsmart that dumb ole condition haha. Anyways, sorry about the rant  How's things going for you dodger? Any signs of AF yet?


Oh bless you! Must have been something in the air that day cause AF came to visit me too, equally as mad! 
But it did mean I could get my day 2 blood tests yesterday. Thing is, my blood runs so slow that she had to wiggle the needle in my arm around so much im bruised and sore today :cry:
Got an interview for a new job next week too and the biggest plus point is that they pay maternity pay for a whole 6 months (90% of your normal wage!!!) So up for it now. Would mean we have to be careful to try and not to get preggers for the first few months (ironic huh! :haha: ) but after that we would be ok.
So not working from home but was finding that very dull and isolating anyway so we'll see.


----------



## babyjla

Oh wow. What luck, right? Haha. That's probably when its going to happen! When you are trying not to lol. Wouldn't that be some luck. You finally decide to cool down for a few months and WHAM. Baby in the belly lol. I'm pretty sure if that happened it'd still be totally exciting lol. Good luck on the job interview! Thats super exciting!


----------



## Sammylou2905

All quiet on here guys!

Well nothing much to update from my end!

Amsterdam was awsome! It was a great time if not a bit cold!

Had my day 2 and day 21 blood tests now all being well, will be off to see a fertility doctor (again) very soon!

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## babyjla

Glad you had fun in Amsterdam!! I've been busy just going to school and the gym, havent really been TTC as much as we were. Just kind of laying low for a while, I guess you could say haha.


----------



## Sammylou2905

To be honest, neither have we!

Just plodding along as normal, though we have FINALLY been given an appointment to see our gyne in April to see just what is going on with me!

Well of course we know pcos, though my last blood test shows I did not ov, though a 21 day test with pcos is nigh on pointless as could have ov the day after the test for as regular as my cycle is!

So by June I hope will be on all sorts of drugs, oh joy lol!


----------



## babyjla

Hahahaaa, we stopped taking the clomid last month. I did ovulate on it, but my doc only wanted me to use it for three months because it CAN cause ovarian cancer like years down the road. So for now we're just taking it easy lol.


----------



## Sammylou2905

Almost d day guys. Off to hospital on Monday to see how everything lies at present, a better hospital than last time and me and DH are so much stronger this time that we know we can get through anything.

Keeping things crossed for the tubes looking ok!


----------



## babyjla

Ahhh! Exciting! Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Sammylou2905

Will do.

I'm actually pretty scared about it all. I know I have PCOS but anything else is still a grey area. Don't want to be told that I have no chance I suppose!
:cry:


----------



## babyjla

Yeah, I definitely understand ya there. We tried the Clomid through my doctor and it didnt happen. Well, it did but I miscarried. And my DR is a quack, so I'll have to go somewhere else before we can try it again. I'm just scared that we won't ever have a chance too. I'm hoping and praying that wont be the case for either of us!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Sammylou2905 said:


> Will do.
> 
> I'm actually pretty scared about it all. I know I have PCOS but anything else is still a grey area. Don't want to be told that I have no chance I suppose!
> :cry:

*hugs* I'm praying for you! Just keep the faith and keep a positive mental attitude about it. Or at least do the best you can on that. I'm operating under the belief that God wants me to be a mother to a live child and that I'll be getting pregnant soon and that's helping me surprisingly. :) 



babyjla said:


> Yeah, I definitely understand ya there. We tried the Clomid through my doctor and it didnt happen. Well, it did but I miscarried. And my DR is a quack, so I'll have to go somewhere else before we can try it again. I'm just scared that we won't ever have a chance too. I'm hoping and praying that wont be the case for either of us!

You'll get there! I've now had 3 friends that were all set to do IVF come up pregnant on their own BEFORE they could do the IVF. So just keep thinking positively. It all comes when we are least expecting it so very often.


----------



## babyjla

Thanks, I'm hoping that will happen. I'm just tired of stressing over it, it takes over your life. And I'm still young, so we've got time to worry about it later if it dont happen now.


----------



## eternaldream

Hey babyjla,

My names Jennifer and I've been ttc for 3 years and I have pcos also. I know what a pain in the ass it can be.


----------



## Sammylou2905

Well guys the news wasn't as bad as I expected, I was actually ok, telling other people made it worse!

How is it, I'm the one who cant currently get pregnant, yet everyone else feels bad about it!!

Anyway, doctor said looks like im not ovulating, no surprise there then. I have to go have a lap dye done in the first 10 days of my next cycle. If i have blocked tubes I have to have keyhole surgery. If not, clomid here we come.

She did tell me some interesting stuff there. Ovulation predictors even without pcos are a load of rubbish. She said that by the time the egg is there, if you don't already have healthy sperm inside you, its already too late.

Apparantly the first 7 hours they are realised, they do nothing (cue pictures of little sperms sat reading in deckchairs, only me, ok I'll move on ;-) ) so you have to have a supply up there ready!

So, in two months or so (when i finally get my new appointment) i'll be on clomid going at it like rabbits! 

We have booked this years holiday, cuba in december for xmas, so mum says i might even end up with a cuban baby ;)


----------



## babyjla

Hey eternaldream! Yeah, its so frustrating. Especially when so many people get pregnant with no problem, or take advantage of the fact that they can. Have you been to a fertility specialist? What all have you tried? I tried clomid for 4 months and nothing happened :/ So later this year we are going to go to a fs and see what next step we should take. I'm pretty sure I O'd on clomid, but my current doc is a quacko lol. 

Sammylou, that is super exciting!!! I can't wait to hear what happens. Why do you have to wait so long for an appt? I hope you don't have blocked tubes! That would suck, especially with already having issues with ovulating. I have a feeling there's something else wrong with me besides not O'ing. We tried clomid for 4months, and I know for some women it don't work, but I'm pretty sure I O'd. I mean I had the pain, cm, and all that jazz. So I guess later this year when we go to a diff fs we'll see. I'm like you though, I'm really scared to find out anything else is wrong lol


----------



## eternaldream

Babyj: I'm on clomid 150. None of the other doses worked for me. I know I'm ovulating, I'm just not getting that bfp. 

I hope you find a good dr. I love my re. He's one of the best in my area. You should definitely have a dr you feel comfortable with.


----------



## dodgercpkl

eternaldream said:


> I hope you find a good dr. I love my re. He's one of the best in my area. You should definitely have a dr you feel comfortable with.

I totally agree. Having a doctor that you feel comfortable with relieves soooo much stress! I'm glad you have one that you love!! :) Hope you get your bfp soon. :)


----------



## babyjla

Oh okay, so we are kinda in the same position. I'm going to see a new fs around the end of the year. I gotta save some money up first because my insurance doesnt cover infertility, and I dont want to start treatment and not be able to finish it. How long have you been taking the Clomid?


----------



## Sammylou2905

Hi girlies

Sorry not been on in a while, not had any GOOD news to tell you.

So, the updates so far are...

the day came to have my scan, nervous as you can imagine, then half hour before the appointment on the way to the hospital, i got the call that the machine was broken! What was the helpful response by the hospital, oh not to worry, just come again next month! At whcih point I broke down and said I have PCOS it's not that easy! :cry:

Cried most of the morning at the setback and finally just got over it.

Still waiting on my next AF to go again and found out today my next appointment isnt till August, so 4 months inbetween appointments before I can even see my doctor!! 

Then I have now developed undiagnosed shoot pains, painful BD almost every time and from research looks like I have endometriosis.
Of course this needs to be confirmed but looking likely

Feel today like I will never have the baby we do desparatley long for and at 32 feel like every day it gets less and less likely it will come.

So down today girlies it isnt funny


----------



## bneel52011

Im so sorry you are not having a good day
I was diagnosed with pcos at age 16 and how I found this out is that my male hormone levels were too high(facial hair-been waxing since middle school). Then my blood work came back that my insuline level was too high so I was diagnosed with hyperinsulima and given medformin and Yasmin. I am bad and have not taken my medformin. But to get to my point I am now married (5/20/11) and have just taken myself off of the bc in May. My husband and I have been trying so hard this month to get pregnant-I know it doesn't happen that quick but I thought it won't hurt. I am now on CD 19 and waiting on my period to start in its own before I start taking medformin. Btw before going on bc I have normal periods and I have never missed a period since I started when I was 9 1/2. I felt like I ovulated and I had the discharge and all but I know that with pcos you hardly ovulate. It's so frustrating to know you even though you get your period you more than likely didnt ovulate. I do go to the gynecologist next Friday so I'm hoping he can help me out but I know what I'm going to hear you need weight loss surgery before thinking about having a baby-same crap I've heard my entire life about how I need to loss weight-currently doing weight watchers since feb. 
Now since I've rambled I've joined this group to find someone or other women that have gone threw this or are now because it's nice to always have someone to talk to about your problems that understands were your coming from. Feel free to send me a message
Hope to make some new friends soon...btw this is my first time on this site


----------

